# LNT cai?



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone have any information on this intake for the 2.5 rabbit. Gains, pics, site to visit, or arrival time? Anything would be helpfull.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: LNT cai? (MattWayMK5)*

i heard the gains were like 20hp and 20lbft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

do a search. there is tons of info on 2.5 intakes. vwpartsmtl.com...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

Ask and you shall recieve...
**177*hp **204*tq crank
*_Using the standard 15% drivetrain loss when converting from whp & wtq to crank hp & tq (because some people don't understand whp)_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

arent the gains so crazy?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ask and you shall recieve...
**177*hp **204*tq crank
*_Using the standard 15% drivetrain loss when converting from whp & wtq to crank hp & tq (because some people don't understand whp)_










What intake is this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam_richard (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: LNT cai? (MattWayMK5)*

where can I get one, when and for how much?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: LNT cai? (adam_richard)*

Our intake is in the tooling process as we speak. It should be out within another 6 weeks.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: LNT cai? (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Our intake is in the tooling process as we speak. It should be out within another 6 weeks.
Cheers




























with those kinda numbers... i'll take it!
What is your projected price point?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: LNT cai? (OrlandoJetta)*

We expect msrp to be somewhere around $209 bucks. We will hold an initial group buy for much less sometime closer to the product launch.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: LNT cai? (tsalani @ lnt)*

Post it here for sale first... a promo launch. We will push the intake for you with those kinda numbers my friend. Hook us up








$209 is a hook up though


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

The graph is for the VWPARTSMTL intake.
it's 250 including shipping and a filter (or two filters... there is a "2-fer" deal goin on now).


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: LNT cai? (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_We expect msrp to be somewhere around $209 bucks. We will hold an initial group buy for much less sometime closer to the product launch. 

dont forget to show pics!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_The graph is for the VWPARTSMTL intake.
it's 250 including shipping and a filter (or two filters... there is a "2-fer" deal goin on now).


Ummm no. That graph is for the LNT CAI. The title on the graph clearly states that and it was posted originally by Tsalani from LNT.
I wonder if this one throws a CEL also? Seems like they all do.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Ummm no. That graph is for the LNT CAI. The title on the graph clearly states that and it was posted originally by Tsalani from LNT.
I wonder if this one throws a CEL also? *Seems like they all do*.

yeah, wtf. is there a fix?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
yeah, wtf. is there a fix?

Dunno man, the.ronin has an AEM CAI and he's had a CEL since day 1. I haven't seen a CAI not make a CEL yet. Though somepeople don't have a CEL, could be an installation issue.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

maybe the CEL isnt serious, and we can ignore it. but then when there IS a problem that triggers a CEL, we wont know until we scan the car.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

I haven't had a cel with my cai in over a month...
vwpartsmtl is kewl. but some folks are having them. it's a low percentage though


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Im yet to install a CAI, I have some parts around the house (3" piping, air filter, ect...) that I am gonna attempt to install this weekend. But I think the problem with the CEL coming on is probably due to airflow leaking from your where your sensor connections are. Make sure everything is air tight, use some generic ceramic caulking to tighten everything up, that may help you out. My best friend has an '04 1.8T and we custom built his CAI, he had the same issue at first... but it was a quick fix by reconnection the sensors back into the intake piping then sealing them with caulking. Make sure you use the liquid ceremic caulking because it can handle the engine temp. I will let you know if mine comes on this weekend... i will post some pics. I am gonna try to mimic AEMs CAI and relocate the filter into the lower driver side of the engine bay.








Im open to suggestions on pulling this off...







for suggestions


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

thats cool man, best of luck to you! waiting for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_thats cool man, best of luck to you! waiting for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll need it im sure... any advice from anyone as to how to fit the filter in? It is 2 large to just drop down, so I am gonna go from underneath... not sure where to start on that though. Has anyone pulled it off?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

fenderliner brosef.....crank the wheel and pull a couple fasteners out slide it in there...thats what im guessin..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_fenderliner brosef.....crank the wheel and pull a couple fasteners out slide it in there...thats what im guessin..

Exactly what I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw, Mujjuman, the CEL is not serious at all. A solid yellowish CEL means according to the owners manual, emissions fault.
The CEL you should worry about is the Blinking Red One


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I should have enough room, thats what I was thinking... I am gonna try and keep the check engine light off, but I am sure I will get one. I am gonna try to use a rubber sleeve to connect the sensors into... it is just a matter of having the correct bends in the piping I have to fit the filter down under the bay. I am pumped to work on it tomorrow... no work and all play on saturday for me








Lots of



































for no work!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Exactly what I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw, Mujjuman, the CEL is not serious at all. A solid yellowish CEL means according to the owners manual, emissions fault.
The CEL you should worry about is the Blinking Red One

wow, theres a red blinking CEL on these things??









_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I should have enough room, thats what I was thinking... I am gonna try and keep the check engine light off, but I am sure I will get one. I am gonna try to use a rubber sleeve to connect the sensors into... it is just a matter of having the correct bends in the piping I have to fit the filter down under the bay. I am pumped to work on it tomorrow... no work and all play on saturday for me








Lots of



































for no work!!!!!!!!1

thats awesome dude, i can feel your excitement!


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Yessssirr, gonna be an awesome saturday, the weather is supposed to be in the mid 70's here in Orlando, so hopefully it ends up being nice. 
As far as the removal of the engine cover goes, I think I know what I am doing, I read the DIY here on the forum. And the disassembly of the stock air box shouldn't be hard. Any pointers from anyone on removing everything? Anything that I should avoid or be careful of? 
quick question... it is a 3" output from the intake manifold correct? 
Wish me luck everyone... I'll post pics by Monday

















_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 11:23 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

if im not mistaken there was mention of a group buy a lil earlier in the thread, im definitely down to join that if it is still going to happen


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

I want confirmation that this thing doesn't throw a CEL, and then I want to compare the differences between the way this one is made and the VWPartsMTL one to see if it can help us CEL guys out.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

i'll wait for Carbonio, something about Carbon Fiber makes me happy


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

I wanted to wait on the LNT intake, but my DIY CAI didnt turn out so hot. Got the CEL on the second start-up and it seems to be lagging... not real happy with. So I pulled the trigger on the MTL intake... hopefully no CEL when I install that. I have to go to pep-boys so they can scan and reset my CEL after I install the MTL...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I wanted to wait on the LNT intake, but my DIY CAI didnt turn out so hot. Got the CEL on the second start-up and it seems to be lagging... not real happy with. So I pulled the trigger on the MTL intake... hopefully no CEL when I install that. I have to go to pep-boys so they can scan and reset my CEL after I install the MTL...









Wow, I wish I could see the look on your face when you first Red Line with the MTL CAI....








Huge diff in power, and goodluck with not getting a CEL bro, it seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Wow, I wish I could see the look on your face when you first Red Line with the MTL CAI....








Huge diff in power, and goodluck with not getting a CEL bro, it seems to be hit or miss.
I hope I can keep the light off... They include all 3 sensor connections right? So I dont see how it would be on... as long as the connections are tight and correct, I should be alright. 
Difference in torque GTI?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Wow, I wish I could see the look on your face when you first Red Line with the MTL CAI....








Huge diff in power, and goodluck with not getting a CEL bro, it seems to be hit or miss.

wow dude, the more you say that, the more i want to get one!!! but i have to save my money


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Can't wait for this to come out... 3-4 more weeks...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

This should be a badass CAI with the same gains the VWPartsMTL one offers. LNT is turning out to be a big player in the 2.5 scene if this is a hit, and the cams are finalized (still some time till the final product) and they come through with a Turbo project in the future.
To LNT for sticking with us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Yes, the torque is a monsterous difference, I chirp tires between shifts sometimes without really even noticing, I find its real hard sometimes NOT to jam on the gas pedal.
You thought passing was easy before.....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_To LNT for sticking with us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_PS: Yes, the torque is a monsterous difference, I chirp tires between shifts sometimes without really even noticing, I find its real hard sometimes NOT to jam on the gas pedal.
You thought passing was easy before.....

lol, good way to tempt me


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
To LNT for sticking with us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


X2... if LNT comes through with a turbo... forget about it!!! They will OWN THE 2.5 DUBBERS! I don't mind being owned by LNT if I can get a reliable turbo from them, do you?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
X2... if LNT comes through with a turbo... forget about it!!! They will OWN THE 2.5 DUBBERS! I don't mind being owned by LNT if I can get a reliable turbo from them, do you?









I won't mind at all.

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
PS: Yes, the torque is a monsterous difference, I chirp tires between shifts sometimes without really even noticing, I find its real hard sometimes NOT to jam on the gas pedal.
You thought passing was easy before.....

man.. im having a hard time keeping these wheels from not spinning as it is now... and stop tempting other people man.. its not nice


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_man.. im having a hard time keeping these wheels from not spinning as it is now... and stop tempting other people man.. its not nice
















lol







x2, especially since im broke!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
X2... if LNT comes through with a turbo... forget about it!!! They will OWN THE 2.5 DUBBERS! I don't mind being owned by LNT if I can get a reliable turbo from them, do you?









NOPE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

A few pics of the prototype. The final piece will be made in plastic.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

A quick video as well.
http://www.latenighttuning.com/mkv/videos/run2.mpg


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_A quick video as well.
http://www.latenighttuning.com/mkv/videos/run2.mpg 



oh yes there will be blood!!! that makes it sound like a monster.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

vrrooooommmm, chirp, vroooommm!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

damn! i didn't know you were in redwood city!!!
dude. where are you guys located? i live in san bruno. I'd love to come down and get some work done by you guys. do you guys think you can get me the blue and white vw badges??
paul


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

We gotta get a VW outing set up for northern cali!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_A quick video as well.
http://www.latenighttuning.com/mkv/videos/run2.mpg 


thanks for the pics and the video! but i cant hear anything... only see.
[EDIT]
nevermind, i opened in another player... sounds good. any other mods like exhaust? 
also, can you also have a shot of the speedo? i just want to see how quick it will rise

















_Modified by mujjuman at 11:13 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

the pics look so OEM, i like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
nevermind, i opened in another player... sounds good. any other mods like exhaust? 
also, can you also have a shot of the speedo? i just want to see how quick it will rise

















The only mods currently are our prototype mild cams and the cai. I will try and get a speedo video for you. Here are a few more I did take today.
Edited: To add a view more vids
http://www.latenighttuning.com...p.mpg 
http://www.latenighttuning.com...t.mpg 



_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 10:00 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

awesome videos man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the entire 2.5 community loves you for sticking with us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Ah, chirping tires is a beautiful thing now, so much that you'll do it by accident with a CAI.
Love the gains, the price, and even the prototype looks sexy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great job guys.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

hell yeah! ill just save my money for a LNT CAI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

so when is it going to come out because i will buy it.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG stop teasing... nah jp but awesome videos.. you have a set release date yet?? : drool:


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks excellent and molded plastic will be awsome. Waiting to buy this one. I really like the placement of the MAF. Also it looks like all 3 sensors plug into the intake which means I can get rid of the ugly stock piece on top.
I added your videos to the vortex group here:
http://vortex.sporttuned.com


_Modified by rare at 10:19 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (rare)*

There gonna be any give in movement in order to put a divirter vaulve on this thing so we dont suck up any water?
LNT FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_awesome videos man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the entire 2.5 community loves you for sticking with us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2... You guys dont know how much we appreciate this. I dont know if anyone asked yet, but when are you looking to have the cams launched? and you got a ball park price in mind?


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

MORE HP PLEASE


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_There gonna be any give in movement in order to put a divirter vaulve on this thing so we dont suck up any water?
LNT FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

diverter valve is for turbos... and for a different reason. 
what youre asking for is a "breather" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

newb question, this will fit in the new beetle 2.5 engine bay too right..
LNT seems to be the only company actually trying to work with the 2.5 engine
hats off to you guys!!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (jetbug)*

Who knows, it was designed for the 2.5 jetta and rabbit, not for any 2.5.


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

So uh, when will we be able to preorder this bad boy?


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

only for the rabbit and the jetta.. damn
i'll try emailing the company


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

* Bypass vaulve is what i meant. Woops


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_* Bypass vaulve is what i meant. Woops









np dude, i do it all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I want/need this.....now.
You guys have done a beautiful job! And the whole 2.5 community really really appreciates this.
So...where do I sign for this?


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (KamelReds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KamelReds* »_I want/need this.....now.
You guys have done a beautiful job! And the whole 2.5 community really really appreciates this.
So...where do I sign for this? 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

The sound is sick... sounds mean GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! Have you guys dynoed the cams yet? What pricing are we looking at?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it safe to aim for the release of this to be before the end of April?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Is it safe to aim for the release of this to be before the end of April?

I hope, but I can't imagine it would be later(knock on wood).


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Do you guys have a pic of the proto cams??? I would love to see a quick pic, that would satisfy the urges of the 2.5 community for the next few days





























for you guys and sticking with us... we have as much love for you guys as dudes could have for other dudes without being gay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_





















for you guys and sticking with us... we have as much love for you guys as dudes could have for other dudes without being gay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lmfao this is the best quote ever


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ah, chirping tires is a beautiful thing now, so much that you'll do it by accident with a CAI.



buy real tires...a chevette can chirp 600 treadwear tires, that's not an indication of performance.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

buy real tires...a chevette can chirp 600 treadwear tires, that's not an indication of performance. 

hahaha yeah i know... i'd like to think so though


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
hahaha yeah i know... i'd like to think so though









x2


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: LNT cai? (tsalani @ lnt)*

can i get on a preorder list for this guy, your site still isnt finished sounds like an awesome part great price too wouldnt mind being a "beta tester" for you guys


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

buy real tires...a chevette can chirp 600 treadwear tires, that's not an indication of performance. 

I never said it was an indication, but when you couldn't do it as often before...obviously there is more power now.
And I had Toyo T1-S on my MKII*8V* and I still could chirp the tires, I believe those are "real tires" no?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

i have fake tires


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I never said it was an indication, but when you couldn't do it as often before...obviously there is more power now.
And I had Toyo T1-S on my MKII*8V* and I still could chirp the tires, I believe those are "real tires" no?


I'm just saying that's a poor way of convincing yourself you have more power. The stock conti's are junk...I could push my car and chirp the tires. I didn't put 500 miles on those things before taking them off.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

I'm just saying that's a poor way of convincing yourself you have more power. The stock conti's are junk...I could push my car and chirp the tires. I didn't put 500 miles on those things before taking them off. 

I understand where hes coming from as far aschirping the tires... but it def. doesnt provide solid proof of a power upgrade. Im sure when you shift you can feel it, but the reason your chirping more is because 1. your probably in high RPM's than your used to b/c of a bit more power and 2. your probably shifting a lot harder to try and notice the power difference. But I do understand where your coming from... I used to think the same thing everytime I got something done to Prelude.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

chirping and burning out is fun though


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_chirping and burning out is fun though

i concur

do i have fake or real tires? Kuhmo Ecsta MX TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

i have stock tires... i think theyre real though








cmon, whats a "fake" tire


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

You fail to see my point. Before i'd have to TRY and chirp the tires, be it shifting hard. Now I can merge onto a hwy and with a normal shift I chirp sometimes.
Sure the tires are ****, but how do you explain this happening on my MKII 8valve with Toyo T1-S tires?
I'm not saying, "oh boy, it chirps so powerfulzzz!!!" i'm just saying its easier to chirp accidentally now without even trying because of the extra ummph.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

^i agree... same tires, stock, it was hard to chirp if you tried hard..
now, still same tires, CAI, extra power, we can (you and other CAI dudes, not me







) can chirp way more, usually by accident.
IMO, it def is an indiciation that there is more power being made.
---------
however, it wouldnt work in the case where you have like 200hp+ to begin with... 
stock tires, stock engine, the car will be chirp and burnout happy.
add a chip, CAI, turbo, whatever... car will STILL be chirp and burnout happy..


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

No I see the point you're trying to make, I just don't understand how. I never had to try to chirp tires...it was all I could do to hold traction taking off and in turns. 
To the "chirping is fun" crowd...to each his own, but beware of the repercussions before you go doing that too much..._especially_ if you're driving a 5 spd.


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

Bah, will you guys stop discussing tires. I keep seeing this thread get bumped hoping to see updated news. Stop getting my hopes up! lol


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm gonna be just like the other 1034870123847 people out there and ask that question: when is this intake due for release?
Any word on how it will stack up against the Carbonio intake?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_I'm gonna be just like the other 1034870123847 people out there and ask that question: when is this intake due for release?
Any word on how it will stack up against the Carbonio intake?

X2


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think end of this month it should be out... i hope
*knock on wood*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_To the "chirping is fun" crowd...to each his own, but beware of the repercussions before you go doing that too much..._especially_ if you're driving a 5 spd. 

haha yeah i know dude... im not the type of guy that chirps on every shift, or burns out at every stop sign (or green light)








i cant chirp on shifts anyway, i drive automatic


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I think the LNT CAI will PWN the Carbonio one.
Carbonio promised dyno and videos and w/e, where is all this mubo jumbo?
They will be pricing it @ $299 as opposed to LNT's quoted $208.
LNT will have a better finish then VWPartsMTL, because they have more resources and because they are an actual aftermarket company.
So why pay $91 more for something that prov does the exact same thing?
And another question, who would you rather give your money to? Carbonio who made 1 product for us? or LNT who is pouring everything they can to find performance from the 2.5L, be it CAI, Cams, and in the near future maybe a header?
My money goes to the guys who give a damn.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
haha yeah i know dude... im not the type of guy that chirps on every shift, or burns out at every stop sign (or green light)










So you're not like all the GTI drivers?








I kid, I kid.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*

got an email from them today...

Sorry it has taken so long to respond. We have been very busy working hard on the 2.5. We received the first few pieces of our new intake today. There are a few changes to be made, however we are very close to the finished product. We should have intakes ready to ship by mid may at the latest.

Regards,
Tsalani Lassiter


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

Here are a few pics of the first run.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_got an email from them today...

Sorry it has taken so long to respond. We have been very busy working hard on the 2.5. We received the first few pieces of our new intake today. There are a few changes to be made, however we are very close to the finished product. We should have intakes ready to ship by mid may at the latest.

Regards,
Tsalani Lassiter








I think I sent out about 100 of these today Hehe


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_







I think I sent out about 100 of these today Hehe

i can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_I'm gonna be just like the other 1034870123847 people out there and ask that question: when is this intake due for release?
Any word on how it will stack up against the Carbonio intake?

We are still hoping for end of April. Our intake makes a nice power gain while remaining reliable, and has no CEL.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
We are still hoping for end of April. Our intake makes a nice power gain while remaining reliable, and has no CEL.


do you have estimated gains???


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

There is a dyno on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Beautiful work mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*



tsalani @ lnt said:


> We are still hoping for end of April. Our intake makes a nice power gain while remaining reliable, and has no CEL.]
> Yay no CEL haha can't wait


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TxThunderBunny (Feb 24, 2007)

Its good to know that a company like this actually puts effort into pleasing their customers, thats a rare thing nowadays


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Suh weeeeet! I need to get on the email list so I can buy ASAP when they are ready.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rare)*

x2! i hope they ship to USA... dont know if LNT is Canadian or not


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

They are in Cali mang....
Nice to see people actually get excited about this....when I first brought this LNT CAI up people were like "Oh no, not this again with the BS gains and shady info".
Turns out LNT is the real deal. Hopefully we'll give them enough profit for them to decide to develope other things for us.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any way to get on a list for this thing or something or do you expect to have plenty when you release it for everyone. Also any ideas on a group buy?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

read the first page, there looking at doing a GB and pm tsalani and ask how to get in.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_They are in Cali mang....
Nice to see people actually get excited about this....when I first brought this LNT CAI up people were like "Oh no, not this again with the BS gains and shady info".
Turns out LNT is the real deal. Hopefully we'll give them enough profit for them to decide to develope other things for us.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i agree


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

apparently now they have pictures


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: CAI*

This is awesome news. I'm in for one too.
Anyone know how "protected" or not protected the air filter will be from snow/dirt/rain, etc... How often will it need to be washed? Any chance of intaking water? Is the air filter a K&N filter?
Sorry for the thread jack


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: CAI (CeD18)*

Cmon LNT.. release this thing already! I'm in the bay area.. waiting for the green light to drive up to your shop and purchase one








Oh, and I dig the plastic-looking tubing. Makes it look OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

holy crap. I think I'm going to get a Rabbit now. And then get one of these first thing.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (yettitheman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettitheman* »_holy crap. I think I'm going to get a Rabbit now. And then get one of these first thing.

F0ckin do it already mang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

180hp 201tq
dam it went from 159 hp to 180. gti you got that eram didnt you lol


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
We are still hoping for end of April. Our intake makes a nice power gain while remaining reliable, and has no CEL.

How many are installed out there for you to know there are no CEL's?








I think a lot of us are waiting to see if this holds true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_F0ckin do it already mang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well.... it's a toss up for me. I got a 91 GTI at home waiting to be redone completely, or get a new Rabbit. GTI would be cheaper, but I could get a Rabbit very soon.. and I could get out of my Neon ASAP.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (yettitheman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettitheman* »_Well.... it's a toss up for me. I got a 91 GTI at home waiting to be redone completely, or get a new Rabbit. GTI would be cheaper, but I could get a Rabbit very soon.. and I could get out of my Neon ASAP.

















sounds like a no-brainer there


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

... if I only had a brain about what to really do. I'll stop whoring now


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (yettitheman)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for the 1.8T and the 2.0T, the best bang for buck is/was a chip.
for the 12v and 24v VR6, the best way to make _real _power was FI.
now for the 20v 2.5l 5cyl, the most hp you can unlock for the buck is a CAI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocker97x (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

"now for the 20v 2.5l 5cyl, the most hp you can unlock for the buck is a CAI."
think a type r sticker would bring us over 200hp?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rocker97x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocker97x* »_"now for the 20v 2.5l 5cyl, the most hp you can unlock for the buck is a CAI."
think a type r sticker would bring us over 200hp?

i dont know if you are being sarcastic or just trying to be a d*ck... but as far as i know, its true. a CAI can unlock around 20hp, an exhaust can do around 7-10hp
and no, Type R stickers only work on Acuras and Hondas... and sometimes Ford Focus


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_read the first page, there looking at doing a GB and pm tsalani and ask how to get in.

i pm'ed him like a week and a half ago and got no response. oh well i still want one
-matt


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_
i pm'ed him like a week and a half ago and got no response. oh well i still want one
-matt

weird i got my and in like 10 min


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I cant wait for this intake. Should be pretty nice in addition to my exhaust


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
weird i got my and in like 10 min









I haven't heard anything either. But I'll just keep watching the thread.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

I have been getting tons of emails, and pms about the intakes and cams. I apologize for not being able to get back to everyone soon enough. We will post the group buy information as soon as we have a concrete release date. 
T
P.S. If I did respond in a timely manner, you would know I wasn't working on the products


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Saving my money for the grp buy


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rhabit)*

no worries man keep plugging away. i would rather wait and have an intake that doesn't set off a CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

yes this intake plus the chip, cams and custom exhaust should be killer


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

even just intake, or intake + exhaust is good


----------



## porkay (Jun 9, 2006)

when i get my rabbit this is the first thing i am gonna do to it!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (porkay)*

first thing i did was drive it...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_first thing i did was drive it...









lol... should be coming out soon... I hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

the antisipation for this intake is like that of when i was waiting for my rabbit to arrive.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

true... im very eager for this to come out


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_the antisipation for this intake is like that of when i was waiting for my rabbit to arrive. 

x3


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Take your time...Get it right! We like it better that way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

x2, exactly just like the turbo kit vag is working on! oh wait we haven't heard anything in like 2 months, PLEASE DONT LEAVE ME!!!!






















J/K








-matt


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any new news yet?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ask and you shall recieve...
**177*hp **204*tq crank
*_Using the standard 15% drivetrain loss when converting from whp & wtq to crank hp & tq (because some people don't understand whp)_










Is this with the stock muffler?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Everything is stock in blue, and all it has is a CAI with the green lines.


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

My understanding is that the dyno was with the cams and the CAI. Can someone clarify this?
Hopefully it is with the stock cams...

_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
The only mods currently are our prototype mild cams and the cai. I will try and get a speedo video for you. Here are a few more I did take today.
Edited: To add a view more vids
http://www.latenighttuning.com...p.mpg 
http://www.latenighttuning.com...t.mpg 
_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 10:00 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea its stock cams, they cams there talking about are in development still from what i hear


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

oo man Im soo ready for this to be released already !! I can't wait!


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: LNT cai? (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Our intake is in the tooling process as we speak. It should be out within another 6 weeks.

It has been 6 weeks!








Hope to see it very soon! I'm sure we all do.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: LNT cai? (Blacked2.5s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacked2.5s* »_
It has been 6 weeks!








Hope to see it very soon! I'm sure we all do.































times two


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: LNT cai? (mujjuman)*

yes when is it out man im waiting to get one. i wanna dyno with all my modz


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

lnt.. has gotta get their website runnin
super excited to see this out


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (jetbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetbug* »_lnt.. has gotta get their website runnin
super excited to see this out

x2 on both points!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

im sure theyre just getting the finishing touches done.... or theyre just finishing the mass production process


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

x2


----------



## 04SVT (Jan 22, 2007)

Keeping my eye out! Will place order when ready!!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (04SVT)*

I do want everything to be perfect for this intake and for it to work out awesome but please get this out soon. Im going crazy waiting for this thing.







Keep up the good work guys


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

We are working hard to get this thing out. I want it out just as much as you guys do. The prototypes required a few changes and tweaks. We are just waiting for the tooling to be tweaked. Then we can begin another run. And we will start the group buy. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Good to hear








Glad you guys are making sure it is right before releasing it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_We are working hard to get this thing out. I want it out just as much as you guys do. The prototypes required a few changes and tweaks. We are just waiting for the tooling to be tweaked. Then we can begin another run. And we will start the group buy. Sorry for the wait.

No need to be sorry, even if it took another 6 months i would hope all of us 2.5ers would appreciative that you all took time to make something great for our cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

the intake is basically finished... all they need to do to is make sure everything is right, and then they will mass produce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
+1 for LNT


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_ And we will start the group buy. 

 
Do you have a price for the group buy, or have you all not decided yet?


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rhabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhabit* »_Good to hear








Glad you guys are making sure it is right before releasing it.

+1
No CELs and good fitment will make a lot of 2.5 owners happy campers.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

+2
what's the group buy price??!!


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

bump for LNT... these guys are really standin by their future product































_Modified by jetbug at 5:35 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (jetbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetbug* »_bump for LNT... these guys are really standin by their future product






























_Modified by jetbug at 5:35 PM 5-2-2007_

I'm confused by your confusion.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
I'm confused by your confusion.

x2. theyre almost done


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I want in on the GB


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

Is there a reason LNT chose to do the dyno pull in 3rd rather than 4th?
It's general practice to dyno in the gear closest to 1:1 to give the most accurate results. It's pretty obvious from the final speed (in mph) that this was definitely done in 3rd gear.
Transmission Gear Ratios:1
Manual Automatic
1st 3.78 4.04
2nd 2.12 2.37
3rd 1.36 1.56
4th 1.03 1.16
5th 0.84 0.85
6th -- 0.67
Reverse 3.60 3.50
Final I 3.65 3.89
It seems a little odd that a shop would miss those kinds of details.


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_Is there a reason LNT chose to do the dyno pull in 3rd rather than 4th?
It's general practice to dyno in the gear closest to 1:1 to give the most accurate results. It's pretty obvious from the final speed (in mph) that this was definitely done in 3rd gear.
Transmission Gear Ratios:1
Manual Automatic
1st 3.78 4.04
2nd 2.12 2.37
3rd 1.36 1.56
4th 1.03 1.16
5th 0.84 0.85
6th -- 0.67
Reverse 3.60 3.50
Final I 3.65 3.89
It seems a little odd that a shop would miss those kinds of details.

good eye....I would like to know as well......


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (2point5)*

where did you see that video? i want to see it


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

its from this dyno....look at the bottom of the dyno graph...they only get up to like 85mph...thats the top of 3rd....


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't know, but i still can't wait..


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_I don't know, but i still can't wait..

I'm amazed at the loyal fanbase they've created out of poor product design and inaccurate dyno graphs.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

you crack me up man...
how can you call it poor product design? Its not finished and it hasn't even been released yet.








if the dyno is done in 3rd gear for all the tests......wouldn't the gains still be accurate? that's what its trying to accomplish .right? Gains?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_you crack me up man...
how can you call it poor product design? Its not finished and it hasn't even been released yet.








if the dyno is done in 3rd gear for all the tests......wouldn't the gains still be accurate? that's what its trying to accomplish .right? Gains?
















Without having to distribute the intake to anyone we could already tell what the issues would be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess maybe some people are just more observant than others...
As far as the dyno. Gear ratios are the same as mechanical advantage. If you give the motor more advantage it will look as if it's producing more power. Hence people being able to chirp through the first few gears and then nothing after that. So once you understand that you can see why it is dishonest to do the dyno pull in a gear that would give mechanical advantage. An no gains would not remain linear as you suggest...
There are actually quite a few threads out there explaining this. It would do a lot of people a lot of good to look that over before handing over 200 buck + s&h...


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

sounds like you should be engineering some mods......$$$$


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

I don't know about this guy, he drives a gti. He's probably just trying to put us down and have us start questioning LNT on their products...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

But on the other hand, he does have a point or two, and I've seen some of his posts so maybe he's different, but hey what do I know?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_But on the other hand, he does have a point or two, and I've seen some of his posts so maybe he's different, but hey what do I know?

x2

_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_its from this dyno....look at the bottom of the dyno graph...they only get up to like 85mph...thats the top of 3rd....

hmm, good eye dude.


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

So after all of this waiting, one person comes out and stops all of us from buying the intake? Awesome.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

You guys can buy it if you want. It's not that unreasonable a price. But they had issues where a good shop shouldn't and the dyno graph makes me wonder...


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

I don't think I've seen anywhere on this thread that they've had major issues.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacked2.5s* »_I don't think I've seen anywhere on this thread that they've had major issues.

This isn't the only thread about 2.5l intakes.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*

hell no Im still buying it ASAIC


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

Actually their product looks really good....I wish we could make an all plastic one piece CAI.... .065" wall stainless will have to work...What everyone needs to realize is testing a product takes time....They apparently want to get it right so they are changing a few things for their final product....every new product goes through this...I would like to know what the Long term fuel trim is on their test car....hopefully its as good as stock or better....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Come on, come onnnnnnn. The sound alone keeps me up at night *refreshes video*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*yay for vids*

are you talking about the videos posted on page 2?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: yay for vids (mujjuman)*

Most certainly my friend. I'm a sucker for sound (<Triumph TR6) and even the crappy video sound has me going.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yea i lost count of how many times i watched that video...


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Yea i lost count of how many times i watched that video...

haha yea me too


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Yea i lost count of how many times i watched that video...

lol same here... i watched it like a hundred times.. i even had it playing in the background as i worked so i can hear the sound


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Anybody heard an update?


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

aw, hurry up guys! we're all anxious...


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

i can't wait anymore the vwmtl CAI is starting to look more appealing


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_i can't wait anymore the vwmtl CAI is starting to look more appealing


dude thats a scarry thought....I guess if you want a CEL....there has to be something better out there...


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (2point5)*

I don't even think they have attempted to fix there's yet. They Just keep selling them wrong, and let the customer worry about getting it to work right. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

LNT- we need more feeback. Your website has said "coming soon" for ages now. No release date, group buy price, etc. I know you're all very busy but if you want to keep a lot of the people here as potential customers you have to keep people updated and informed. Already there's another intake in the works- and it seems people are really interested. 
Also, a dyno in 4th would be nice...


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dyno preferably in 4th with the RPM on the X Axis.
Thanks,
A potential customer


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (CeD18)*

im sure it will come out in due time. i havent lost faith in LNT


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah, love how one guy comes in here and mentions that every company sept his did 3rd gear pulls and their dyno's are wrong and now everyone is in a fret and is thinking twice on buying the LNT.
This place still amazes me....


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ah, love how one guy comes in here and mentions that every company sept his did 3rd gear pulls and their dyno's are wrong and now everyone is in a fret and is thinking twice on buying the LNT.
This place still amazes me....

I'd love for you to explain (to everyone) why a 3rd gear pull is acceptable... That'd be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*

well if stock dyno is done in 3rd, AND intake dyno done in 3rd, then theres nothing wrong IMO. btw, its not too hard to just get the car back on the dyno and do a 4th gear pull... im sure LNT would do it for us. 
i cant wait for the LNT CAI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_...im sure LNT would do it for us. 
i cant wait for the LNT CAI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have no doubt. They'll need to actually pull a tach signal this time as well rather than rely on the ratio they came up with to get the final speeds. Without a tach signal an inertial type dyno won't be accurate either.
In any case, I'm sure from what I've seen they make good power. I just can't figure out why a shop would dyno in third not using a tach signal unless they just don't know what they are doing... This is one case I wouldn't mind being wrong, but they certainly haven't come on here to clear up anything whatsoever. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

I just thoughtof it and maybe it's completely not true but what in 4th the car hits the speed limiter before redline? Just a thought and would be crazy if it did but who knows?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_I just thoughtof it and maybe it's completely not true but what in 4th the car hits the speed limiter before redline? Just a thought and would be crazy if it did but who knows?

Nope. I've personally watched a rabbit perform a 4th gear pull all the way to redline (which you can hear as this motor litterally sounds like it's out of breath). You get up to a little over 110 in 4th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I also know for a fact it's a pain to get a good tach signal on this car, so I can understand why they may have chosen to just base it off a final output ratio. The problem is that you CAN find a tach signal, and a shop that wants 200+ for a filter on a stick should take the time to find it.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Nope. I've personally watched a rabbit perform a 4th gear pull all the way to redline (which you can hear as this motor litterally sounds like it's out of breath). You get up to a little over 110 in 4th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Ok so its pretty close but not there yet... o well it was a thought.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

where is the limiter on this car? i hit 120 but i couldnt go any faster and i was in 6th.... maybe i should have downshifted... i was at 3400rpm


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

not sure...120 could be it....I guess we could test that on the dyno....safest place...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

130 IIRC
EDIT: page 7 is mine


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

yeah i thought it was 130.... i didnt have enough space to try to get there though







i didnt really want to push my luck. it was fun though, and boy was it stable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me stop before this gets locked... maybe i should edit my posts


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Where are you LNT.. I'm so ready to buy. I'm even in the Bay Area. Just put it on the market and tell me there's no CEL.. and you've got at least one sale!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

They say goverened at 130 but i had it pinned at 125 last night slightly going uphill with about 500 rpm left and for a good 20 seconds the needle would not budge. I dont know if it had anything to do with the uphill part but i couldnt get past 125


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_They say goverened at 130 but i had it pinned at 125 last night slightly going uphill with about 500 rpm left and for a good 20 seconds the needle would not budge. I dont know if it had anything to do with the uphill part but i couldnt get past 125

Interesting... you *were* on a track, of course?








Anyway... it doesn't sound like you hit the governor... other's have said that when you hit the governor it feels like you've hit a brick wall.
I can relate to that 'cause I had my Maxima on a track and topped it at 135 or so... just like that, it felt like it hit a wall... very scary... governor cuts fuel to the engine so not only does it stop accelerating it compression brakes and at that speed mechanical drag is minor... it's using most of it's 220 HP to push air so instantly cut the engine and it's like being slammed with a gigantic 220 HP air hammer.... like a brick wall with padding. And the Max was still pulling pretty strong (SE's came with UR?? tires and a 145 governor setting, I don't have an SE), so keep your foot in it and it picked back up strong as it slowed down to 130 or so. very, VERY scary.
Sounds more like you hit the decline in the power/torque curve. No more to continue accelerating, but quite enough to keep pulling uphill. I bet it would do that speed all day... hold it even on a fairly steep uphill slope 'cause it's right at max torque... gotta love these autobahn tuned cars. Wonder what a 6th gear would do??


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

lol yea, i was totally on a track


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_lol yea, i was totally on a track

Actually, I'm serious... I used to live in west texas... easy to find wide-open roads to do it on there and I have done it but I gave up such stunts when I saw a 100+mph head-on with a bus. I absolutely could not identify what kind/make car it was. We've probably all seen on-line pic's and vid's of horrific crashes but nothing sets your head straight quicker than seeing it in real-life.
Having an abandoned air force airfield nearby helped while there, but now that I'm in Philly I honestly consider it insane to try it here with our crowded/winding/hilly/tree-lined roads. Don't know if there's a track nearby so we can do it affordably.
Not meaning to lecture... 'nuff said... totally ignore if it doesn't apply.


_Modified by BuddyWh at 8:51 AM 5-12-2007_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Its cool, i appreciate ur concern. We def all have seen stuff like that so i try to control doing stuff like that. Theres times and places u know when and when not to. 
Anyway back to the subject, any updates LNT?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

let me just say that Buddy has made great points in both of his posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill also mention that i dont do this often.... its a VERY RARE thing. 
anyway, back to LNT. i wonder if they dont have any CELs on the prototype their working with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i onder if LNT is*REAL*!. well i hope this is comming out soon. all im missing is an intake shizza


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

Yo dudes. i don't wanna slam LNT, but at a GTG the other week, some folks with some personal experience with the main LNT guy had some "thought provoking" things to say about these guys... it wasn't good. But who's to say this product isn't good. It's just been a lonnnnnngggg time coming with no word, so i'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

god this is really starting to scare having every single 2.5 project start with all this hype and then just vanish. i dont know that this is the case here but it just has that feeling.
-matt


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

dude thumper... just try my solution...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3233601
you'll love it!
be part of the shortram club! there are only 3 members so far. make it 4!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

So i went back to the "track" last night and hit 132 and then i felt it cut off so im gonna go ahead and say thats what its goverened at from experience. But it dosent feel like hitting a brick wall. I could feel once it hit 132 liek th pedal felt loose and cut it off basically, or maybe if it just cut the fuel but you definalty could notice that the car was not letting you go past that certian point.


_Modified by MattWayMK5 at 8:26 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

i'm working on doing my exhaust right, waiting til payday to order my borla muffler, already have all my piping and tip just laying in wait. but i will jump on this once i get some more money saved up. i am a poor 21 year old homeowner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

This is really discouraging. What's going on LNT??? We would all really appreciate SOME sort of update. Don't leave us hanging like this. It's driving us all crazy.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacked2.5s* »_This is really discouraging. What's going on LNT??? We would all really appreciate SOME sort of update. Don't leave us hanging like this. It's driving us all crazy.

x2, whats up?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
x2, whats up?

x3, serruously, where's ma intayke


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (cracKness)*

patience


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_patience









Patience was being pushed a while ago. Disinterest is about to settle in.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Im starting to think about this more!








Shipping Friday 18th. Dyno soon...


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice setup








One thing though, it has lots of hose clamps which may lead to the CEL... Other than that, let us know how that goes







Dyno is much appreciated








Still want to see how the LNT one performs and if there's a CEL.


_Modified by CeD18 at 8:34 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (CeD18)*

nice setup!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know about you all, but I shot "to whom it may concern" at LNT a message concerning our restlessness and impending mutiny.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

We need an update already LNT! and even if i have to wait for liek 6 more months that evolution tuning intake is nice but expensive as sh*t


----------



## GrayHare (Jan 30, 2007)

i couldnt wait any longer so I bought a used VWpartsMTL cai..


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Crickets....*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Crickets.... (dumbassmozart)*

haha nice pic


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Crickets.... (dumbassmozart)*









Almost time to decide!


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Too bad neither carbonio nor LNT have said anything to us...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

It's like dealing with girls. They only like a**holes who ignore them. Let's ignore LNT and Carbonio and go sleep with slutty cheap manufacturers so they get jealous.


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

why would they say anything.....Im sure their intakes have a CEL....at least thats what I think....


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_It's like dealing with girls. They only like a**holes who ignore them. Let's ignore LNT and Carbonio and go sleep with slutty cheap manufacturers so they get jealous.

lmao


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok, guys whats up... its been about a month after you said this thing was supposed to be released?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

Here guys... http://www.vwpartsmtl.com... no BS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

except for CEL's, missing clamps, incorrectly sized connectors, etc...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_except for CEL's, missing clamps, incorrectly sized connectors, etc...

yea


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

I have had it for over 3K miles now and no CEL... install took 20 minutes with everything included.... I bought it, I have it, my 2.5 dynoed at 183 HP with that and an Inmotion chip


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I have had it for over 3K miles now and no CEL... install took 20 minutes with everything included.... I bought it, I have it, my 2.5 dynoed at 183 HP with that and an Inmotion chip










Yea, i understand that, but a lot of other people have had the problems mentioned above.
on a side note... nice dyno number what about wtq?


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Believe me, the mtl intake looks like it does wonders for the 2.5, but really want to be assured that the product I recieve is going to have everything I need, and won't give me a CEL. There's too much variability for me to consider it a safe purchase.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_Believe me, the mtl intake looks like it does wonders for the 2.5, but really want to be assured that the product I recieve is going to have everything I need, and won't give me a CEL. There's too much variability for me to consider it a safe purchase.

that and this one is going to be probably 50 or so $ cheaper when it comes out


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_

Yea, i understand that, but a lot of other people have had the problems mentioned above.
on a side note... nice dyno number what about wtq?

he got 201 or something


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I have had it for over 3K miles now and no CEL... install took 20 minutes with everything included.... I bought it, I have it, my 2.5 dynoed at 183 HP with that and an Inmotion chip









did u post this up anywhere? i must have missed it. i wanna see the chart if its available.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

no chart, but i think its in MKV forum


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

DAMMIT LNT


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_no chart, but i think its in MKV forum

Yea, I butt dynoed through VAG-COM and seems to be pretty accurate from my numbers. 0-60 in 6.3 seconds now


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

with the automatic!!!!!!!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
0-60 in 6.3 seconds now









Sweet. The rabbit weighs less too so....


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

What what? 
0-60 in 6.3 seconds now
Is that really possible from the stock 9sec to 6.3? 
6.3 is pretty quick , I dont think thats really possible with CAI and the chip. That shaved liek 3sec....


_Modified by subwoffers at 9:50 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
Yea, I butt dynoed through VAG-COM and seems to be pretty accurate from my numbers. 0-60 in 6.3 seconds now









WOW! are you serious!!! wow dude!! damn i gotta get me a CAI and a chip! i timed my car and it gets to 60 from a dead stop at 9.1seconds exact, lol. i did it three times.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Honestly, I can't believe any company would just up and leave with their product supposedly due for release so soon. Ridiculous...








Somebody emailed them. Get a response?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

I never got any response


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

I shot them another email saying I have the money waiting.


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

I've sent them 2 messages as well. No response.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_What what? 
0-60 in 6.3 seconds now
Is that really possible from the stock 9sec to 6.3? 
6.3 is pretty quick , I dont think thats really possible with CAI and the chip. That shaved liek 3sec....

_Modified by subwoffers at 9:50 PM 5-23-2007_

yeah sub, no joke... I have the vag numbers to prove it. Logging group 005 logs you speed and time... took me 6.3XX seconds from 0-100KM (0-60mph). I also went from a stock 150 (if even that) to 183... sooo,,, thats a big jump in HP.







Gonna be finishing the exhaust next weekend. Has any company talked about putting out some aftermarket headers yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Has any company talked about putting out some aftermarket headers yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the flange drawn up but we need to cut them and then start testing runner sizes...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

well LNT, looks like the Carbonio is out. Well I personally think they need some competition other than MTL. 
Well needless to say i have money set aside for a CAI and would like to purchase something soon, so I'm just saying, I would like some more options other thanthose 2 if you catch my drift


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

wow, whenever this chip comes out, im def getting it. and im getting an intake too. but first i really NEED tinted windows







too much $$$ for my poor college student ass


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

***LNT update coming*** 
(I hope)
*
From: Tsalani 
Date: May 25, 2007 11:51 PM 
"The intake is almost complete. We have just finished the changes needed for the new tooling. I will have more of an update next week. "*




_Modified by dumbassmozart at 8:38 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know, I'm excited. I actually went out and found the dude's myspace to get a hold of him.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Maybe we're the only two Mujju...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Maybe we're the only two Mujju...
 lol, we probably are. everyone else are mad that it hasnt come out yet... we're just happy and excited that there IS some progress going on


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

*"Sorry about the delay, we are still waiting for the tooling to be modified for the changes we needed. We will update everyone as soon as we have more info."*
I THINK that soulds like a good thing... I can't tell.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_ lol, we probably are. everyone else are mad that it hasnt come out yet... we're just happy and excited that there IS some progress going on 

Well I won't deny I was disappointed and almost ready to settle for the Carbonio. I'm glad I did a bit of checking. Now let's hope Tsalani really does have an update for us.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey all this talk about CEL's with intakes and whatnot, what exactly is the CEL that everyone is getting. Do any of you with an intake have a vag-com and can scan and see what it says?


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I have had it for over 3K miles now and no CEL... install took 20 minutes with everything included.... I bought it, I have it, my 2.5 dynoed at 183 HP with that and an Inmotion chip









Hot DAMN man, that's a lot of horses for minimum bucks! i have a vwpartsmtl shortram with heatshield and a magnaflow custom exhaust. i definitely have more pull.
my v6 honda accord friend rode in my car yesterday and said "your car has a lot of pull!" he was suprised since it responded better than his 200 HP v6!...
i haven't dynoed, so i don't know what my actual hps are, but my butt dyno tells me i'm in the 170s. if i can get 10 more for an inmotion chip, damn. i'm all for it after my warranty expires! 183 hp, here i come~!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (theaveragejoe73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theaveragejoe73* »_
Hot DAMN man, that's a lot of horses for minimum bucks! i have a vwpartsmtl shortram with heatshield and a magnaflow custom exhaust. i definitely have more pull.
my v6 honda accord friend rode in my car yesterday and said "your car has a lot of pull!" he was suprised since it responded better than his 200 HP v6!...
i haven't dynoed, so i don't know what my actual hps are, but my butt dyno tells me i'm in the 170s. if i can get 10 more for an inmotion chip, damn. i'm all for it after my warranty expires! 183 hp, here i come~!

hey do you have a CAI?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Well I won't deny I was disappointed and almost ready to settle for the Carbonio. I'm glad I did a bit of checking. Now let's hope Tsalani really does have an update for us.

yea i had the cursor over the buttonto buy the carbonio but i actually controlled myself







can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
yeah sub, no joke... I have the vag numbers to prove it. Logging group 005 logs you speed and time... took me 6.3XX seconds from 0-100KM (0-60mph). I also went from a stock 150 (if even that) to 183... sooo,,, thats a big jump in HP.







Gonna be finishing the exhaust next weekend. Has any company talked about putting out some aftermarket headers yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

183hp? I assume....wheel horse power right? That's really hard to believe it...oh man....hummm.....


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

given that a cai is giving anywhere from 10 - 20 HP, a chip 7 - 10, and a catback exhaust 7..........I also read some posts stating the HP is underated to begin with...........may be up to 160HP.......
I don't know, but I'd say its possible.




_Modified by digitaltim at 6:37 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*pumped*


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

?
What does *pumped* mean?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

pumped up. excited.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Oh oh oh.
Got some mods coming?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

rofl


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Come on where is it?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry LNT, I just ordered the Carbonio.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

Decided to order the Spring kit for now... and wait on the CAI for now. At least untill they get it all sorted out.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Via myspace:

_Quote, originally posted by *Tsalani* »_We are still waiting to here from the tooling maker. He has been lagging big time. This is a very busy time of year and we are little guys to him. I keep pushing though. Hopefully I will have some news soon. 
T


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

*Sigh*


----------



## 12w0 (Jul 21, 2006)

wow you 2.5 guys really are being let down a lot. i thought it was just a joke..
first cai, then turbo, then chip? or was it chip, turbo, cai? turbo, cai, chip?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (12w0)*

chip turbo cai








thanks for you sympathies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12w0 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey, im getting my rabbit this week so ill be on the let-down train with you guys.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (12w0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12w0* »_hey, im getting my rabbit this week so ill be on the let-down train with you guys. 

LOL!!! post of the day!!!!!


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Does anyone still have faith in this company or this product? I sure don't.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*

Right now i have a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif way down for LNT


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Right now i have a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif way down for LNT

the funny thing is that LNT was working with VF engineering on the rabbit turbo project (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1) and I think the VF intake that is coming out (promised to launch this week >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3278233 scroll down to the response by [email protected]) is actually the LNT unit...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_I think the VF intake that is coming out (promised to launch this week >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3278233 scroll down to the response by [email protected]) is actually the LNT unit...









we need to find a pic


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
we need to find a pic

I'm on it...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

prototype...

_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_A few pics of the prototype. The final piece will be made in plastic.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Old pic... Want a new one?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

It lives????


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Old pic... Want a new one?









yesssss please


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
I'm on it...

Has VF issued a pic?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Has VF issued a pic?

nope, they promised one for june 9th but no pic...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pics, prices of the intake will be posted tomorrow night. The intake will be available from all VF dealers as usual. They should be available week after next.

post date was 6-8-07


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

bah


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

OH BOY


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Old pic... Want a new one?









Hell yes we do!


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*

Here ya go.

































Be patient. The upgrades are coming...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I dig the OEM look. No more car upgrades til the end of July for me... so maybe it will be in production by then.


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

hurry!


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

when.. when.. when


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jetbug)*

i guess my faith in this company has returned


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

*Still sitting here with a huge grin, expecting something to happen.*


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*

Soon. very soon.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Soon...? How soon? A month?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Soon...? How soon? A month?

two weeks!!


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

definitely still on the edge of my seat for this... please let it be soon!!


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

waiting patiently..... hurry up my rabbit wants new parts.....


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_waiting patiently..... hurry up


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Soon. very soon.


Are we there yet? Are we there there there there there yet?
I NEED this CAI
I'm going







without it


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (dustytops)*

First it was end of May, then middle of June, now what? We have OFFICIALLY hit July people. I have saved up enough money to buy three of these freakin things. I DON'T NEED 3!!! I just want one. 
*Still waiting _somewhat_ patiently*


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacked2.5s* »_First it was end of May, then middle of June, now what? We have OFFICIALLY hit July people. I have saved up enough money to buy three of these freakin things. I DON'T NEED 3!!! I just want one. 
*Still waiting _somewhat_ patiently*

buy a chip


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

Im sick of waiting for this already. From now on i think anything being developed for our cars should be kept a secret from when its gonna be done becuase i think i can speak for most when i said that it drives us crazy


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

+832758278657348765847683768937485748376893486734769768934769847689347698347689376389763847849013284154236752756256829587582768734687348673467387683768379089136709185


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

To tell you the truth, I've given up on them long ago and found a great replacement.
Carbonio.
1. It's probably around the same price
2. it's CF rather than plastic (better for thermal resistivity, and looks)
3. I have not once heard of a CEL on it and many people have it already (proven)
I'm sure LNT will have an awesome CAI which is what I am gunning for. It's just that the carbonio has been proven to have no CEL's and has proven performance.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Im sick of waiting for this already. From now on i think anything being developed for our cars should be kept a secret from when its gonna be done becuase i think i can speak for most when i said that it drives us crazy

x2, look at GIAC


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*re*

where is the rpm on the dyno?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: re (rishsn)*


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: re (tsalani @ lnt)*

Jeebus Christ nice numbers. When's your website coming?



_Modified by dumbassmozart at 5:19 PM 7-5-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: re (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Jeebus Christ nice numbers. When's your website coming?
_Modified by dumbassmozart at 5:19 PM 7-5-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Soon. very soon.

just j/k!!!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: re (~kInG~)*

Hey, that's not your quote


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: re (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_









Nice


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

enough with the dynos... products, people!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Apoc112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apoc112* »_enough with the dynos... products, people!

x2


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

What's the update? I've saved up enough to buy this now!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: re (tsalani @ lnt)*

Waiting is LAME!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

so, this is my first post..... been waiting for this to come out like a mad man. i want it soo bad so i dont have to look at a Carbon fiber intake please please tell us some thing


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: re (tsalani @ lnt)*

I have a family, this is about the only thing my wife will allow me to buy. the power gains are CRAZY, bring it to be........


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: re (debo0726)*

Does this product even exist? 10 bucks says its a hoax. Unless this thing comes out soon, I think it's FAKE!


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: re (Blacked2.5s)*

Why does it seem like all Vee Dub's take forever to come out with CAI's, I don't want to pay 300 bones for a CAI.


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: re (debo0726)*

Come on! NO company can honestly keep saying "Soon. Very soon." and then still not give us ANY information 3 weeks later. Not to be rude, but are you making any progress?


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: re (tsalani @ lnt)*

Come On!!!!! There are people begging for this CAI. Myself included.
My bday is the 26th, I am going to buy an intake, will it be yours??????
Please, please, please! I hope it is!
At lease give us a solid update, let us know what's going on


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Companies from now on should shut their mouth till they actually have something 
to sell to the public. Not to be rude, but this will be better to customer, as well the vendor.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Companies from now on should shut their mouth till they actually have something 
to sell to the public. Not to be rude, but this will be better to customer, as well the vendor. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

tsalani, any chance you guys are gonna be at w'fest?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Apoc112)*

I gave up the wait and ordered the Evoair short ram!
Perhaps this will be ready for the 08's...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Apoc112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apoc112* »_tsalani, any chance you guys are gonna be at w'fest?

they might surprise us!


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
they might surprise us!
why wait for w'fest? they could do that just by replying to this post...


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Apoc112)*

So I guess they were a No-Show at WF? 
this is getting to be super lame


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dustytops)*

Is this like a unicorn or something?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

we've got this uber sweet intake thats less $$ than everyone else but gives you x2 the gains...its just taking an eternity to come into production ...








honest i swear we made it....








i smell shananigans...


_Modified by dead0narrivel at 3:09 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

I couldnt wait any longer, i bought a carbonio and i love it


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

They are probably in CEL hell...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_They are probably in CEL hell...










Yea probably. I was going to wait for it but i am very happy that i ordered the carbonio when i did (first batch), even though it caused me to OD my bank account at the time


----------



## sharp221 (Sep 24, 2006)

*woot*

bought a carbonio at WF the sound and gain is amazing i recommend this to anyone! and all those horror stories about installation... its a breeze me and my buddy were done in 45 mins then agai nthat could be cuz we work on these things constantly ha


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: woot (sharp221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharp221* »_bought a carbonio at WF the sound and gain is amazing i recommend this to anyone! and all those horror stories about installation... its a breeze me and my buddy were done in 45 mins then agai nthat could be cuz we work on these things constantly ha

install wasn't bad at all i'm 16 and have little experience and i did it by myself. The provided instructions were very clear and understandable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

yeah i'm still undiced between carbonio and he evo air intake.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_yeah i'm still undiced between carbonio and he evo air intake.

Carbonio is pretty sweet if you ask me


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

yeah, the only eason i would get the evo air instead of carbonio is because with a short ram you don't really have as much to worry about with sucking up water into your engine with a cai even though tht really only happends if you drive into water thts like 2 ft. high, but also i heard tht the carbonio is kinda difficult to put on. But everyone who has the carbonio loves it and says they notice a huge difference. I'm gonna wait to get my wheels first but after tht its either the evo air or the carbonio.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_yeah, the only eason i would get the evo air instead of carbonio is because with a short ram you don't really have as much to worry about with sucking up water into your engine with a cai even though tht really only happends if you drive into water thts like 2 ft. high, but also i heard tht the carbonio is kinda difficult to put on. But everyone who has the carbonio loves it and says they notice a huge difference. I'm gonna wait to get my wheels first but after tht its either the evo air or the carbonio. 

First off that was super hard to read becuase its all one big sentence. As for the install, its really simple and took me about half an hour with all the right tools. The other good thing that u mentioned about sucking water is with its design it makes it really hard to suck up water compaired to other CAI's unless the entire filter is covered


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

thnx for the info, sry my reply was difficult to read, anyways just wondering if you've dyno'd your car with the chip, cai, and catback exhaust?


----------



## NICKTENN (Jun 15, 2005)

Do you think it's time to give up on this idea?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i would say so...they havent even commented in here in how long? i think theyve joined the ranks of those who've abandoned...


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Did they combine with VF?








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3347527


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

luckily, i still have some stuff to pay off and suspension to buy before i look for a CAI, so i can wait to see what develops here... maybe they're just waiting to spring it on us until it's all complete and they have stock available...








i'd still like to see a CAI hit that magic $200 price point


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (Apoc112)*

They gave up. That's all there is to it. They gave up. There is no other explanation for this!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacked2.5s* »_They gave up. That's all there is to it. They gave up. There is no other explanation for this!

i agree.
1. it shouldnt take this long
2. no update in a long, LONG time
3. no news or anything from them
we all had high hopes for them... but its time we all move on as well. 
i really and truly hope that their other products are more successful


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

yeah they had to of, because everyone on here is buying different intakes and you would think they would atleast try and stall people from buying other companys intakes.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

We have not given up on the 2.5 or its owners. We are working as hard and as fast as we can to get our CAI to the market. Issues with our tooling company are still setting us back. Everytime we get the "final" product back there are issues. We will not release the product until it is perfect. I am confident when our product comes to market, it will be very competitive in both quality and pricing.
Here are a few pics of what has been going on lately.
*Our new truck and trailer.*








*Our motor for further 2.5 development.*
















*The rabbit being caged.*

























These new additions will help us build, test, and guarantee the reliability and performance of our products.



_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 5:57 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

THERE IS HOPE!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

not to be skeptical but of course your rabbit is going to preform wonderfully....youve got it gutted to a race car....(granted this shouldnt change dyno numbers really) but your average customer is not going to have a setup like this.... IMHO it should be all tested on a street worthy "stock" car to give customers some truth in advertising *(and no that doesnt mean im calling you guys liars, and yes please keep up the good work we are all waiting patiently)


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_not to be skeptical but of course your rabbit is going to preform wonderfully....youve got it gutted to a race car....(granted this shouldnt change dyno numbers really) but your average customer is not going to have a setup like this.... IMHO it should be all tested on a street worthy "stock" car to give customers some truth in advertising *(and no that doesnt mean im calling you guys liars, and yes please keep up the good work we are all waiting patiently)

Well, most big automakers fund racing teams because they are considered to be testbeds for new technologies. If they are racing a Rabbit with their prototypes installed it will give a good indicator of reliability and durability.
And, as you said, the dyno won't care how many seats are in it. You just can't look at track times for an indicator of performance. Though to be fair, no other CAI vendor has made performance claims either. (which I think is an mark of integrity)
Cheers


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

Well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

We have more then one car.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i wasnt trying to show disrespect, just think of all aspects and play a little devils advocate, im sure youll have hundreds of customers willing to dump their current intakes for this if it pans out... goodluck to you guys and keep it up


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_i wasnt trying to show disrespect, just think of all aspects and play a little devils advocate, im sure youll have hundreds of customers willing to dump their current intakes for this if it pans out... goodluck to you guys and keep it up

x2


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe I'll be able to get it for myself on Christmas


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex-Rabbit* »_Maybe I'll be able to get it for myself on Christmas









one can hope can't he?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Any word on what LNT is looking at time wise until the intake is out on the market?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_Any word on what LNT is looking at time wise until the intake is out on the market?


_Quote, originally posted by *LNT on 3/14/07* »_Our intake is in the tooling process as we speak. It should be out within another 6 weeks.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

i know!







The irony








I was hoping they might have a better grasp on production at the moment, or if there were a select few they might be sending out for testing?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*

Actually, we are looking for testers right now. Anyone close to the bay area, California?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Union City, CA!!!!


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Yupp, right in the Bay Area! (and by Bay Area I mean Upstate NY)


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (dustytops)*

Bay Area as well, Narragansett Bay Rhode island. ill pay shipping to test?!?!


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm in the Massachusetts BAY AREA








Hey, but it would be good to test nationally that way you get a better test of the climates








Since Massachusetts can be rainy and not the happiest place for weather, I could be a great candidate for hydrolocking and such


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

ill test.....long island....u can test the varying climates of the island...


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

It would only take me about 15-30 minutes to make it into the city. 
What part of the city are you guys located?


----------



## GrayHare (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Actually, we are looking for testers right now. Anyone close to the bay area, California?

Im from vallejo. I could test the intake out also


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

i bet testing will take a few months


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (max44)*

ill test... im in Albany NY


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

I can test... Toronto, Canada


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

I can test... Seattle, Washington. But i have family in the bay area if that counts







. And since we are getting updates again, any news on a release date?


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

San Jose


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (BlueWabbit)*

Dallas, Texas


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Blacked2.5s)*

if this thing doesnt come out soon, im gonna have to buy the carbonio!!!!!! just release it!


----------



## chaindrivefive (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I am in Emeryville, CA


----------



## soon2bw (Jan 22, 2006)

I can test. I'm in Hanford,ca will drive. e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (soon2bw)*

sorry late night tuning. i went with carbonio. 4k miles cel free and easy install.
...you had me at hello, but kept me hanging.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, they could at least admit that they are having problems and could give realistic deadlines..


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*

Are there any updates on this intake?


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

When I called a few weeks back, they said Christmas.


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*

This thing better be the mother of all intakes. I'm sick of being hung out to dry.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*

Perfect timing! I'll have enough money for classes and hopefully some left over for the intake! College student (who snowboards at least 3x a week because season is about to start) = no money.







Oh well, at least I have a car to get me to the slopes.


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

Sooooo is this thing ever going to happen? If a tester is needed on east coast I can test it out on Amish country roads in Lancaster PA


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Will these intakes work on the 08 170hp models?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would hope so... if it ever came out...


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

Our rota molding company is having an issue getting the secondary air and crankcase nipples done correctly. It is pretty upsetting that for the last six months we have been fighting production issues. We are going with a new company at this point. Sorry for the delay.
For all those who have been patiently waiting, you will be happy to know we have completed final retail pricing. MSRP will be $189 and we will still be having a discounted group buy once the product is released.
On a better note our turbo kit is also coming along nicely. Check for that in a new thread


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Our rota molding company is having an issue getting the secondary air and crankcase nipples done correctly. It is pretty upsetting that for the last six months we have been fighting production issues. We are going with a new company at this point. Sorry for the delay.
For all those who have been patiently waiting, you will be happy to know we have completed final retail pricing. MSRP will be $189 and we will still be having a discounted group buy once the product is released.
On a better note our turbo kit is also coming along nicely. Check for that in a new thread









The intake stuff does not interest me at all, the mentioning of a turbo does hehehe I may be persuaded to sniff around for a little longer


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*

I see you are in VA. We have a customer car from Leesburg. We will be shipping back to him soon. I am sure he would be happy to show you the car if you ever wanted to make the drive.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

um any info, you guys are so vague about everything. give us a little


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

If you're going to be offering a 2.5L CAI, it would be great if you showed the results of your new product on a 2008 MkV. 
There's lots of folks waiting for _any_ dyno information on any intake at the moment. 
Good luck with your new fabricators!


----------



## Evildcustoms (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

price seems nice wwith the lNT, The gains are the same as every other intake, am i correct? also will it be just a direct plug it or will i have to mess with the harnesS?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

there web site has been under construction for at least 6 months wtf is up with that.

the hell with this company go vf or what ever


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Evil Mastermind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil Mastermind* »_If you're going to be offering a 2.5L CAI, it would be great if you showed the results of your new product on a 2008 MkV. 
There's lots of folks waiting for _any_ dyno information on any intake at the moment. 
Good luck with your new fabricators! 


As soon as someone with an 08 in our area is willing to beta test, we will have dyno numbers.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Evildcustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evildcustoms* »_price seems nice wwith the lNT, The gains are the same as every other intake, am i correct? also will it be just a direct plug it or will i have to mess with the harnesS?


Direct plug in.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vash350z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vash350z* »_Updates?

The tooling is being modified to work with the new MFG at this point. We do have a few test pieces and we are still looking for local people with an 08 to test them on.


----------



## icto1aa (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

so any word on when this is going to be released?? i live in NH and will test it


----------



## vdubhp (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
The tooling is being modified to work with the new MFG at this point. We do have a few test pieces and we are still looking for local people with an 08 to test them on. 


I have an 08 Bunny, but my wife vetoed the Road Trip Idea... 
I even used the we could visit your brother (who lives up there) card!








Hope someone steps up soon!


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (icto1aa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icto1aa* »_so any word on when this is going to be released?? i live in NH and will test it









No word on when right now. But trust me I want this thing released more than all of you combined.







NH is pretty far for testing, we'll see.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubhp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubhp* »_

I have an 08 Bunny, but my wife vetoed the Road Trip Idea... 
I even used the we could visit your brother (who lives up there) card!








Hope someone steps up soon!

Where in socal are you located? Perhaps we can work something out. We will be down at GIAC soon tuning our turbo bunny


----------



## icto1aa (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

i can pay for the shipping


----------



## vdubhp (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
Where in socal are you located? Perhaps we can work something out. We will be down at GIAC soon tuning our turbo bunny









I'm in San Bernardino... LMK when... I got plenty of sick/vacation time on the books!


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I'm a mechanical engineer (well, still a student, graduate in December, but I've been working in industry for a while.) Also a self taught auto mechanic. I would be happy to test the intake and provide feedback for you. '08 Rabbit, located near Houston, TX.


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

If all else falls through, hit me up. I've an 08 Rabbit and I'm in Sherman Oaks, CA. That's the San Fernando valley, for those not in the know.
Kudos on getting new mods for the 08's!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Evil Mastermind)*

i thought i rem this thread beinglocked


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

Im in SF and can easily come by redwood city. I'm also VERY intrested in perhaps testing somthing like this out. my rabbit is an 08. 10k miles service was JUST done today. 100% stock so far.
-Nigel
*Shoot me an email I'm gonna have ALOT off free time within the next coming weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*I also sent an email through your support site.



_Modified by Geeb at 3:54 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Geeb)*

Replied to your email.


----------



## vdubhp (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Replied to your email.




awwwe







I thought you were going to use my bunny...


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubhp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubhp* »_

awwwe







I thought you were going to use my bunny...



he has not responded so you still have a shot


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

sry to chime in late, but i have a 2.5 jetta in SF/ Sonoma so maybe i could be of some assistance?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would still test if you need/want me to.


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

when do you think the intake is coming out?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_sry to chime in late, but i have a 2.5 jetta in SF/ Sonoma so maybe i could be of some assistance?

PM Sent. Other local 08 guys can not make it.


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

My car is at GIAC, does this qualify?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Stutz)*

What is it doing there?


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

They are testing 2008 software, I will probably be picking it up soon, though.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Stutz)*

So since this intake still is not out would it be safe to say that there is no progress on cams?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I wouldn't expect cams for another 2 or 3 years, well from LNT at least.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: LNT cai? (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Our intake is in the tooling process as we speak. It should be out within another 6 weeks.

Last march...


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_I wouldn't expect cams for another 2 or 3 years, well from LNT at least.

Have faith, the intakes will come...







Along with a lot of other goodies.


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

bump for an update.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (wickett.)*

Actually we have a major update. We have redesigned our intake to use aluminum nipples for the CCV and SA. This will allow us to ensure a perfect fit everytime. We have already finish the nipples and the new manufacturer is updating the tooling to incorporate the pieces. The metal fittings do not affect our cost enough to increase retail price.

Nipples
http://www.latenighttuning.com...s.jpg 
Intake 
http://www.latenighttuning.com...4.jpg


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

anything new on this?


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I'll be saving my money waiting for the LNT intake


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (veedubb87)*

I should have more info near the end of this week. Just waiting for the tooling to be completed. If that is done this week I will have some parts to test next week.


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (veedubb87)*

I am very interested in this intake as well....
I would test if I could pay the price of shipping or do anything to help out. Let me know I will watch this thread closely....


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

so what about prototype pics?


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (wickett.)*

any update at all? over a year of waiting i see!!


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

wow doesn't look like they are going to update any time soon


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Hey guys,
I know you have all been patiently waiting for these intakes...here they are!!!
We will start packaging them and schedule to ship out by next week.








Here they are...just arrived..








We are so dedicated in our work...some don't even know when the goodies arrive...








Woooo...look at those nice looking pieces...








Is something on the table which doesn't belong, take a guess??








Here are all the components, ready to ship..!!
I just recently started with LNT and I will be mainly focusing on the sales side of the business. This will allow our engineers to concetrate on developing new and exciting products. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. The official release post will be coming next week!!


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh boy, this thread is going to be at 20+ pages pretty quick.
And if the price is right, I'll be purchasing both


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

nice. how much? installed pic?


----------



## phonics_monkey (Feb 5, 2008)

I will buy one once it is proven no CEL is thrown after ample testing... but it looks real good.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

halaluha!


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

finally








when you get a chance put up some dynos, please !


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (veedubb87)*









Here is the dyno chart to see that you get very nice gains with our cold air intake.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

I will post a picture of it installed shortly. The price is $180 shipped to your door. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## phonics_monkey (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

For that price I'm very interested, however, I'm not a good guinea pig so Keep us posted on people findings of the '08's. For that price, I'll bite... I just can't lost my warranty. 
Good looking product though.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (phonics_monkey)*

bump

LNT, if these work for the 08's with no CELs ill buy it immediately, just let me know who needs my money!


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

We have 4 2.5L cars in house right now. A couple of 07 Rabbits an 08 Rabbit, and an 07 Jetta. We have not seen the lean code on any of our cars. Using our 08 Rabbit we have designed a fix for the 08 cars. Any customers who purchase our intake and see a code will receive the updated piece when it is released.


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

so are these up for sale yet?


----------



## JK521 (Dec 16, 2007)

sounds good, keep us updated.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (JK521)*

yeah they are up for sale. We will start shipping them out at the end of this week. Please email me if you are interested in purchasing one. Thanks.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

i am definitly intrested, i sent you an email regarding one.


_Modified by cbrabbit at 2:50 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

just sent in an email also
i wouldnt mind hearing about that turbo kit either, it is a reasonable price i might just save up for that.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

maybe we can get a woodbridge shipping discount for both of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmm, I'll be interested in seeing how people like these


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

do these have a separate placing for the air temp sensor like the vf?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

i didn't know their were this many mkv owners n woodbridge


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

lol i like the woodbridge discount, im all for it!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for woodbrudge discount


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Woodbridge discount ...of course..FREE shipping..








Got your emails, repsonded back.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_i didn't know their were this many mkv owners n woodbridge









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3504554 couple MKV'ers come out to that mostly every week


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

hey james, just sent u my order form, but i am curious as to whether these have been tested for cel's and other issues before being flashed as i have not gotten GIAC software yet and i know you guys test with it. Also wondering if the dynos you showed are from just the intake alone, or with giac software? Thnx


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

those gains look a little too good to be true from just an intake...
were those with the headers/chip or just intake ALONE?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

So the dyno includes chip (GIAC probably), cat-back exhaust AND intake. Hmmmm...


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

The dyno does not include software. You can tell by the redline of our car around 5800. It does include a catback exhaust.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_do these have a separate placing for the air temp sensor like the vf?

The intake does have seperate placing for the air temp sensor. You can see the hole in this pic in the right most intake pipe. I will take a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

can it be confirmed if it will work with cars equipped with stock oem hids?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

can't wait to get mine, email back if their is anything else that needs to be finalized.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

will our stock engine cover get in the way?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Email sent


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_will our stock engine cover get in the way?

no but why keep it? go get yourself a beetle cover. not that expensive.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

would it be ok to run it with out the engine cover?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_would it be ok to run it with out the engine cover? 

yup, engine bay wont look as clean but theres nothin wrong with not having one


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james @ lnt* »_I will post a picture of it installed shortly. The price is $180 shipped to your door. Let me know, thanks.

Is this an introductory price?
Your shop isn't too far from me, would I be able to pick this up in person?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

What are the gains without a cat back? (I will admit, I didnt read all of the pages if it was covered)


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

Yeah, you can come pick up. Just give us a call or email me. Thanks.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

hey james, can i have a number to call, im ready to place my order.
if you already gave it out sorry, i just really dont feel like searching thru 15 pages lol
Thanks


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Sent you PM. Look forward to hear back from you. Thanks.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Can you PM me an address and phone number, I would love to pick one up on Wednesday!


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just realized, you have the phone number and address listed in our user profile. You will hear a call from me soon!


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

The best money I have ever spent. This intake really woke up my car!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

i take it you installed it on your car? how hard was install?


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I live right by their shop, and they did it for me while I kept ogling their projects. haha
It didn't take much time at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

any pics of the enginebay, and maybe how far down it actually goes?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

e-mail sent


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_i take it you installed it on your car? how hard was install? 

put it this way, id say installing a CAI is just about as hard as installing that drop in filter


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
put it this way, id say installing a CAI is just about as hard as installing that drop in filter

Right now, I'd say it's just as easy.
The first time I did it, took me like 2 hours


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

id say it was about 2 hrs to change my filter lol. by the time i found out how to take that darn engine cover off and what not lol


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

emailed you but havn't heard back, need to know whats going on or i am going to purchase the carbonio cai as i want an intake asap, please get back to me as soon as you can, thnx


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

yeah i wouldnt mind knowing whats goin on. its wednesday, they should have started shipping out today


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any word on them shipping out yet? i'm all excited


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

just talked to brian at lnt, really cool guy, told me intake is being shipped and will get it the middel of next week


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

If you need any more 08 rabbit testers, im from SF and live in San Jose. Drive up there almost every weekend. let me know


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

We appreciate that offer. Will let you know.
Sorry guys, just having some slight issues with the company that we are getting silicones from, they delayed our shipment. Sent updated emails to all of you. Thanks again for being patient.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

Cool..send me a pm. ill also track the topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

discount for the delay? lol


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*








I know, I am really sorry, just suppliers has been delaying our components, but once we get this rolling, we will be all good. Thanks again for the patience. 
Does a couple extra Late Night Tuning stickers count?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james @ lnt* »_We appreciate that offer. Will let you know.
Sorry guys, just having some slight issues with the company that we are getting silicones from, they delayed our shipment. Sent updated emails to all of you. Thanks again for being patient.


i didn't get the updated email


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

Hey I PMed you.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love my intake. Patience is key everyone! Im lucky I live 20 minutes away from LNT.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRUIZ2007* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love my intake. Patience is key everyone! Im lucky I live 20 minutes away from LNT.









Glad to see this thing is out. This shop started from nothing like 4 years back. They have come a long way also. Its nice to finally have a good VW shop back in the BayArea. New Dimensions and Performance Cafe moved so LNT is getting out at the right time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i want mine badly


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ordered!!


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

Thanks for the order!


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey James any word yet?


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: LNT cai? (MattWayMK5)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaFive (Jun 2, 2008)

Will this intake fit in a car with factory Xenons?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re:*

ugh... i need intake!!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (MKVJET08)*

my brother just called and told me my lnt intake arrived







, gotta take my car in for service tomorow so i can't put it on til tomorow afternoon, can't wait though, thnx alot to james and brian for all their help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (cbrabbit)*

Not a problem. Thanks again for being patient with everything.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (james @ lnt)*

yeah definitly, i will keep you guys updated with install and pics and stuff


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (cbrabbit)*

Great. We appreciate that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nobuseri (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking to get the final version of this intake. I have been running the beta one for months now. Makes very good power and has a nice sound to it. 
Final version was just sent out this week. I will let you guys know when I receive it!
Thanks again,
-R


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (nobuseri)*

put my intake on tonight, had a few issues getting the air filter on with the hose clamps but finally did without it falling off, unfortunitly i have thrown a cel twice but i unplugged the two sensors all the way to the right and unhooked the battery and it cleared it, i will have to wait and see, i did break a piece of plastic on the smaller white sensor on the right so i don't think is my problem but i will try and get a new one and see what happends, but sounds sick and defintily feel a huge difference, it pulls really strong with my magnaflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, oh and did i mention it sounds sick


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

pic installed








pic of sensor i think is causing the cel








any one know what that sensor is?


_Modified by cbrabbit at 9:26 AM 6-6-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

replaced the air temp sensor, 40 friggen dollars







, but it seems all good now, this intake makes this car pull so good its amazing


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i replaced mine for $23. i'd go back to that dealer.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

yeah maybe i will then because it should be the same price wherever you go i would think
i just hope tht fixes the cel


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


Thanks guys! So far 200 miles and no CEL! Spent a couple hours over at the shop getting the intake and GIAC software. Definitely worth it. Sounds amazing and drives so much better now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great company!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

unfortunitly the cel is back again


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

err you pre 08 guys are lucky i want my intake already and i will be chipped soon. i'm getting revo and they didn't have the file for my ecu yet and they are making it for me


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

right there with you lol im dying for this intake
and im praying for no CELs, james said its a 50-50 chance of getting one for us 08s
but to cbrabbit- did you recieve the adapter with your intake that is supposed to stop the CEL? if not you should have them send you one


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

oh and does anyone see a problem with sticking the filter on after the MAF and not using the second pipe just for those rainy days? because here in northern va it basically floods everytime we get a storm lately,
kinda makes me nervous since the other day when we got all that rain my friends Sentra SE-R's CAI sucked in some water and now its hangin out at the dealership for a while


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

does it come with a bypass valve against hydrolock ?


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_right there with you lol im dying for this intake
and im praying for no CELs, james said its a 50-50 chance of getting one for us 08s
but to cbrabbit- did you recieve the adapter with your intake that is supposed to stop the CEL? if not you should have them send you one

I talked to James at my work today. They are waiting on final approval of the fix for the 08's before they put them out to production. So it will be a few more weeks until these come in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't even mind my CEL, makes me kind of proud.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CRUIZ2007)*

... he told me monday he would have the part


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

the intake itself or the 08 fix?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the 08 fix


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
but to cbrabbit- did you recieve the adapter with your intake that is supposed to stop the CEL? if not you should have them send you one

i did not know their was an adapter, i will have to ask them, i have never even heard their was suppost to be an adapter
I will reset the code, even took it to the dealer to reset it, he told me it was caused by a massive air flow, but whenever it gets reset it, as soon as i turn my car off and on and drive it comes back in like 10 seconds after driving, makes no sense, i guess i am gonn have to get the giac software and i am guessing that will take care of it


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cbrabbit)*

also is it a problem to drive around with a cel besides the aggervation of it staring at you?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cbrabbit)*

well its a warning that your car is sucking too much air in, so if the install wasn't perfect and it really is sucking more air then it's supposed to it can cause your engine to run too lean, which can cause some nasty problems later down the line


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cbrabbit)*

well a cel means that the computer thinks something is wrong. It could be as benign as a screwed up sensor but it can also me really bad so plan accordingly


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cbrabbit... Just as a reference, I would like to know if you let the car idle for 10 minutes before revving, driving or anything?
Also, does this kit have the restricter plate (metal ring with wavy inner lining, i believe just before the MAF fitting)?
I'm trying to figure out why some people are getting CELs and others not with CAIs. I've been CEL free for ~800 miles with my carbonio, and I let the car idle and 'adapt', as well as having the resticter plate.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd love to get a fix for the CEL. I'm thinking I might just get it chipped to finally clear it once and for all


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

how does the chip get rid of the cel anyways?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (studio19sound)*

i let it idle for like 2 mins but not 10, i don't think it has a restrictor plate becuse i don't seem to remember one.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cbrabbit)*

fixed the cel, it was my fault as i put the stock mass air flow piece in the wrong way, their is an arrown and it should be pointing towards the engine and not towards the air filter, runs fine and no cel's at all, really confident its fixed. Definitly recomend this intake, it sounds great and pulls so much better and if you install it correctly you shouldn't get a cel at all.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_fixed the cel, it was my fault as i put the stock mass air flow piece in the wrong way, their is an arrown and it should be pointing towards the engine and not towards the air filter, runs fine and no cel's at all, really confident its fixed. Definitly recomend this intake, it sounds great and pulls so much better and if you install it correctly you shouldn't get a cel at all.

Ah yes, I remember having to make sure the MAF was oriented correctly-- I didn't think about it, but that may be a lot of people's issues with CELs.
Anyways, Cheers and







's!


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Got my CAI today...*

...without instructions :/. Can someone point me to a pdf file or something? I'd appreciate it, as I plan on installing tomorrow morning...


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Got my CAI today... (cracKness)*

i don't think there are any directions, its pretty simple, the only things you have to do is you hve to untape the wiring for the maf ( i believe its the maf ) and run it around the right side of your battery so it reaches, thn make sure you get the filter over the lip completely and not just lining up to the lip as it will fall off, trust me and its not fun getting it out as your filter will be all dinged up, then make sue the arrow on the maf is facing towards your engine and not your filter on the right, arrow should go to the left basically, jus look at some of the pics on here i belive page 15 has em, its really not to bad at all, especially if you have taken the engine cover off before, but trust me i am a newb at all this stuff and i figured it out pretty easy, good luck to whoever gets this intake as it is definitily worth every penny and any questions i will be happy to help, oh and also make sure you tighten your hose clamps on tight and that they are easy accessible for adjustments in the engine bay, so make sure the screws are facing up and not like down, oh and undo the positive to the battery, good luck


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Got my CAI today... (cbrabbit)*

LOL man, that sounds like instructions to me







... but thanks for the help, if I don't get any formal instructions (brian at LNT told me there was a pdf somewhere), I'll definitely use your directions. Pictures to come, as well


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Got my CAI today... (cracKness)*

good luck, iunno if you have an exhaust sysytem or not, but my lnt cai with my magnaflow system sounds crazy, you should definitly get the magnaflow system if you don't have an exhaust already


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Got my CAI today... (cracKness)*

http://www.latenighttuning.com...k.pdf


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Got my CAI today... (tsalani @ lnt)*

any news on any other stuff you guys are working on, headers? turbo?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Got my CAI today... (tsalani @ lnt)*

Rock on guys. Make sure you put the link somewhere on your ads here on the site, it would make it easier and probably save you guys time answering questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

!!! will be here in the morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (JettaFive)*

I can't get to the products on your website, how would I order one?


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*

So to the intake now, I had my own custom intake in there, I liked how it sounded, and it gave me a nice surge. So when I was installing this, I didn't expect much of a difference, mine was short ram so I figured LNT's would be quieter and not as strong because it was a CAI, well, I was wrong, it is A LOT louder, hurts my ears with windows down compared to my Short RAM, and there's more power in the pedal now in lower RPM's , I love the intake, well worth it, best price and great quality. Without my little MAF rewiring mishap, installation would have been done in 15mins, 20-25 TOPS.








Thank you to James for the fair price and great quality compared to other competitors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics:
































Video:




_Modified by Reflex-Rabbit at 12:23 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*

Thank you for your support and posting pics for everyone! Look forward on getting you guys more performance products in the near future.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this intake! well worth every penny. it really does wake up the car
by far the best bolt on part you can buy


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

the maf extension is the only thing holding me back from purchasing this. How much is another if you F it up?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

no extension, it just gets ran around the other side of the battery. all you have to do is peel about 2 inches of the taped wires down so the MAF wire reaches.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great Product


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*

Thanks for the bump guys. We will continue to support you!!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

yeah, lnt intake still running fine after i put the maf on the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

hey james, can you put me on the list for that new pipe when you get it? i got my CEL today, only made it 230 miles before it popped up lol.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought this was claimed to be CEL free?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Issues with 08 models. There's a pipe that's supposed to clear it.


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

I was getting ready to order one for my 08 yesterday, but the 08s getting a CEL isn't very reassuring. Get the piece out, if it works I'll go ahead and buy one.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (djwhiplash2001)*

If you ever get a chance, drop to 2nd gear and floor it in a tunnel, sounds amazing!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZippinVeeDub* »_If you ever get a chance, drop to 2nd gear and floor it in a tunnel, sounds amazing!









lol i do it in just about every bridge i pass under


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you guys, its a CEL not the end of the world. Besides, they have promised a fix. Buy it, drive around w/ a CEL for a bit and then install the fix when they ship out. You know nothings wrong w/ the car...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

how lean is lean, that is the question


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

just as lean as if you didn't get the CEL


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont hear any diff in sound.... but then again i a a straight pipe


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Got mine installed. Took 2 hours=) I had a hard time getting the crankcase ventilation tubes to click into place. I had a k&n filter before and found the throttle a little more responsive and more throttle noise, but this cai makes a nice suction noise from just under 2k rpm to just under 3k rpm. The loss of the engine cover allows the engine noise from 3-4k rpm. Surprisingly, the engine sounds quieter under 3k rpm when under light throttle.
I really like the fit of the tube and the sound is awesome when you want it to be but still quiet to be unobtrusive. Maybe it pulls a little harder but mostly is sounds sexy, sexy, sexy. Even my wife noticed the improvement!
Stay away CEL=)


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

if you want it slightly quieter you can put the engine cover back on, it fits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot finally got mine in and i love it! so far no cel. although i can't get the breather hoses to click in even if my life depended on it!!


_Modified by vince557 at 10:07 PM 6-25-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

yeah its a b***h to get them on. try squeezing the things you use to take them off and at the same time twist the hose and push up until it clicks. only took me a few seconds after trying it like that


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone know the size of the filter i'd rather pick up a dry flow filter instead of the oiled k & n


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_just as lean as if you didn't get the CEL

Not true. the cel in this case is a flag for a lean condition.
The problem with running with the CEL is one, you don't know if another problem occurs because the cel is already on, and two, can't get an inspection sticker with a CEL.
Hopefully the secondary part they have fixes this problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks/sounds very nice.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

i have a question for those of you with the LNT installed without software.
i know rev hang is miserable now, but have any of you noticed that the clutch pedal isn't as nice and smooth feeling as before the install. all of the pressure is there it just feels rough and weird.
i don't know if this is because of the increased rev hang or am i seeing some other problem.
help please and thanks


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got cel today after 30 miles james add me to that list for the fix


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

How do you order? the site is not working. also what is the fix?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sik tl)*

PM one of the LNT guys on here, they will email you an order form, just fill it out and fax or email it back to them.
and the fix, if you need it, is a redesigned second pipe (the one that connects from the MAF to the air filter


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

Got mine installed last night, I think they should include a bracket to connect from the first pipe to the place on the battery box, I just made a bracket and it makes it so much more stable, I love the sound and the pull!


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Got mine installed last night, I think they should include a bracket to connect from the first pipe to the place on the battery box, I just made a bracket and it makes it so much more stable, I love the sound and the pull!

what you made the bracket with? L brackets?


----------



## dubbbunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

does anyone have pics of how low the filter sits?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbbunny)*

i dont have any pics but this may help, 
the filter sits immediately outside of the engine bay, the end of the pipe and the filter meet exactly where the exit hole for the intake is. it sits very high IMO


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_
what you made the bracket with? L brackets?

Yep just took an L bracket my dad had downstairs and 2 bolts that we found to fit and it worked. They should really think about just making one to be sold with the intake.


----------



## dubbbunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_i dont have any pics but this may help, 
the filter sits immediately outside of the engine bay, the end of the pipe and the filter meet exactly where the exit hole for the intake is. it sits very high IMO

wow, that does seem high. i was expecting it to sit closer to the fog light housing. thanks


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbbunny)*

So I was riding home tonight, had cruise set at 65 on the highway and it started dogging down like I down shifted and I smelled like, burning rubber I thought. I got home and noticed the hose came apart on the intake







Maybe thats why I have a CEL. I put it back together and I see tomorrow if the code goes away. I guess you should check everything over after a day of use or so!


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

Let us know. I know we have been getting quite a few CELs. Be patient guys, just hang in there with us, we believe we have the solution for it. Just bare with us. Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (james @ lnt)*

i know the dyno you showed was the cai with a catback, do you by chance have one with the giac software? hoping to get chipped tomorow, just wondering what to expect, thnx


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (james @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james @ lnt* »_Let us know. I know we have been getting quite a few CELs. Be patient guys, just hang in there with us, we believe we have the solution for it. 

Are these CELs with the ecu chipped or stock?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

2007 Rabbit with over 2000kms on the intake and CEL free. Touch wood.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

I am hearing CEL with stock or chipped ECUs. We are working on the fix for it. Bear with us guys, thanks again for your support and patience.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

yeah i still have the cel with my revo


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

bump


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

fix?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

fix?x2?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

The fix is coming. We have 10000 cel free miles on our car. Fuel trims and air/fuel have also been consistent during this time. We plan on putting another 5 to 10k miles on the car before shipping the part off for production. We do about 30k miles a year so it should not take that long.
T


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ill take it now 10k is better then 40. ship away.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Are any vendors going to have this CAI at Waterfest?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

Its good to see a company test their products out for more than 1k miles rather than just throwing it into the market and ending up with a bunch of problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im patient...I can wait


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_ill take it now 10k is better then 40. ship away.

for real. 
ill test out the other 5-10k


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i can't wait for this fix !







o well now i need to go back to stock intake to get my inspection sticker this year sigh. i have emissions this year so http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

waiting ...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_The fix is coming. We have 10000 cel free miles on our car. Fuel trims and air/fuel have also been consistent during this time. We plan on putting another 5 to 10k miles on the car before shipping the part off for production. We do about 30k miles a year so it should not take that long.
T

so this means that we have to wait, what? another 3 months?
this kind of upsets me considering over a month ago i was told a few weeks and i would have the fix.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

10k miles seem enough to me. we need those parts! i'm sick of clearing my cel every so many days because i hate the light


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

What percentage of people are getting the CEL? Seems like I should just wait to install mine now.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*

2500kms and no CEL. Just the rev hang, but that seems to be alleviated by having the A/C on


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

weird. guess i should just wait for it to be right.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well most of the cel are from the 08s i havne't heard anyone with a 06-07 getting the cel


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

2007 Rabbit here with a CEL. Everything is on properly, hoses clicked, idled 10 mins and everything. CEL still comes on within the first 15 miles after clearing it.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*

To reset the ECU you just start the car, unhook the battery and let it sit?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*

Yes, do that but in reverse








The battery will need to be taken out in order to extend the MAF wiring. This will be your disconnect from the battery (which resets the ECU) and then you install the CAI. After the install, reconnect your battery and idle the car for 10 minutes. It's a great sensation when you start the car and have to keep from revving the engine. I triple checked all of my connections and retightened the clamps after a few kms. No CEL and I'm addicted to the 2k RPM suction.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

Makes sense, I think I'll give it a try tonight, see what happens.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_Makes sense, I think I'll give it a try tonight, see what happens. 

Please give an update once you do it...im buying one after my next paycheck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Wanna see if it works


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

wait wait wait, i gotta cut and splice wiring?









_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Yes, do that but in reverse








The battery will need to be taken out in order to extend the MAF wiring. This will be your disconnect from the battery (which resets the ECU) and then you install the CAI. After the install, reconnect your battery and idle the car for 10 minutes. It's a great sensation when you start the car and have to keep from revving the engine. I triple checked all of my connections and retightened the clamps after a few kms. No CEL and I'm addicted to the 2k RPM suction.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (squishy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishy12* »_wait wait wait, i gotta cut and splice wiring?










no no theres not splicing at all and the only cutting you need to do is to cut some tape off.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

I just read a post in another thread that said the LNT intake is actually causing worse gas mileage. Is this true? I would understand if they were just driving harder with it in.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i get worse mpg... i dont know why.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

ooookkkk now im pausing. either way i thought with more hp comes more gas consumption. Unless this intake was supposed to help gas milage....never really heard of a CAI that did that.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_I just read a post in another thread that said the LNT intake is actually causing worse gas mileage. Is this true? I would understand if they were just driving harder with it in. 

maybe your just driving harder?


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Guys, I installed it yesterday, 1 miles in, I recieved the CEL, before the install on a cold start my engine would rev high and after the install it's gone is that normal???? James add me to the list


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

mine revs higher now...
is the MAF facing the right way and are the hoses on all the way? especially the one closest to the manifold?
its kind of odd that you would recieve a CEL immediately..


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 11:43 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Got mine in today. took about 90 minutes, but I went slow and didn't force anything. Couple things I noticed were:
when removing the hoses the stock intake, remove the part that attaches to the grill first. In the instructions they have you doing it after removing the hoses. Doing it this way allows you to access the hoses easier.
My MAF sensor didn't have any shrink tubing, it only had electrical tape. I took off all the tape to will it was bundled with other wires, that was just enough. Taped it back up afterwards
My air temp sensor seemed to snap in securely, so I'll keep an eye on it and see if it stays.
I do wish there was some sort of screw holding the filter on. I can see it coming loose over time, especially with the temperature changes Chicago goes through. I can see it expanding and contracting till it falls off. I may fasten it in this manner later.
Overall there are noticeable gains. Even my wife felt a huge difference while driving. I am not nuts about the sound, but hopefully a nice exhaust will help with that. If anybody wants sound clips, let me know, give me a chance to add to my SFX library..
Other than that, 3.8 miles and CEL free!


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

Also, the 2.5 Beetle cover should fit right? I wanted to lose the stock airbox and color match the bettle cover.


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_If anybody wants sound clips, let me know, give me a chance to add to my SFX library..


SWEET! Sound clips!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (CeD18)*

i got a cel yesterday, just claered the code, and tightened all the clasps as i found they were loose, and no more cel, so make sure u guys tighren ur clasps regularly.


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

2007 rabbit and a cel ! after 50 miles of driving
all instructions followed, including tightenent the clasps and readapting the ECU


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (meaculpa1)*

damn, that sucks. I've only put on about 20 miles and nothing yet, but we'll see.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (meaculpa1)*

No matter what I do, cel always comes on right around the 15 mile mark.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (cracKness)*

I know you guys are getting CELs. We are trying our best to get the revised piece out asap. We are taking extensive testing time on it since we want to make sure this will be the solution. I appreciate all the support and understanding.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (cracKness)*

Here are some installed pics and some crappy clips I made after work. I'll see if I can record some more once I get my portable recorder back.

http://www.soundguydave.com/vortex/lnt/sound.mp3


































_Modified by soundguydave at 8:39 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

Hi Dave,
Thanks for posting the pictures and being creative with our logo stickers. I appreciate your support. Look forward to continuing support with our new product lines.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

Thanks, looking forward to new products.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

hey guys lastnight I checked my intake. I noticed the first air hose was loose, it is a pain in the ass to connect so I added a lillte wd40 and it snap right in, it sounds awesome but still had the cell, but this morning I started the car and it was reving high again and the cell was gone, so guys check all your connections and thank you MKVJET08 and James from LNT!!! This intake kick ass!!!!! LNT let me know whats coming out next for the RABBIT


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

Installed the intake...PIA to connect the sensors, but it all worked out. I took a little spin in it just now and cant stop grinning







. fingers crossed for no CEL tomorrow. Thanks James, although it took forever to receive, but worth the wait. I will be making the L bracket holder to keep it stable this weekend.
one more thing...what to do with the hang time? I like Jordan and all, but that is my #1 grip about the Rabbit!


_Modified by sik tl at 10:20 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sik tl)*

most ecu upgrades will fix your hangtime







issue. it doesn't really eliminate it but will make it a lot easier to deal with. i've heard the C2 Chips are really good at almost eliminating it.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I dont believe I have experienced any rev hang


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

is your car auto or manual?
if its auto you probably haven't


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_most ecu upgrades will fix your hangtime







issue. it doesn't really eliminate it but will make it a lot easier to deal with. i've heard the C2 Chips are really good at almost eliminating it.

omg, that's the one thing i hate about this car (and the whistling driver's mirror). revo is gonna be in this month.


----------



## JettaThree11 (Nov 1, 2001)

James email sent. Please send the order form as soon as you can. I am eager to get this bad boy on my car. Thanks


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Installed the intake on friday. Entire process took about 70 minutes with no instructions. I laughed so hard when I finally figured out that you just pull on the engine cover to get it out. The sound was a little shocking at first. Now I love it. The extra pull is awesome. One of the best things I have noticed is that even with the AC on there is almost no loss in performance. With the stock intake that was killer. 
Only Issue: CEL after 120 miles. Im hoping for the new part right along with the rest of you guys. 
Edit: No Rev hang for me with the Revo.


_Modified by RoundTuit at 1:58 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

LOL I havnt taken my engine cover off yet...didnt know all you do is just pull on it...you didnt break anything?


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

Just ordered mine. I'm so excited. Why is it not in the mail already!!!LOL


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_LOL I havnt taken my engine cover off yet...didnt know all you do is just pull on it...you didnt break anything?

Yeah you just pull on it. There are no screws in it at all as long as you removed all the 3 intake parts. It made it alot easier to unravel the wiring and remove the battery tie down.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

My lost post I said I had no Cell, 24 hrs in I got one!!!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_
Yeah you just pull on it. There are no screws in it at all as long as you removed all the 3 intake parts. It made it alot easier to unravel the wiring and remove the battery tie down.

Might have to try it today. i always thought it was screwed down somehow..thx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

Just received my cai today and installed it. It's a quality product and I just love it. Thanks James!


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

bump


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james @ lnt* »_bump

James will you be having any show specials for Dubfest 2008? I know LNT was there last year and I talked to someone hoping I could test out the intake (I was the only mkv rabbit on the track last year) but I forgot to follow up with you guys...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

just wanted to comment on how I started this thread


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any word on the updated piece?


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_any word on the updated piece?

x2... thats the only thing holding me back from buying this intake.


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skyrolla89)*

x3..
im still excited.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Attention LNT... My IAT sensor keeps falling out. Is there any way to fix this short of gluing it in?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

bust the three tabs off and just push it in, you will hear a click, and it definitly won't fall out, i had the same problem and after i did that no more issues, about 5k with it like that.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nate122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nate122* »_x3..
im still excited.










x50...
seriously guys, just give an idea or something, anything other than just ignoring us...


----------



## Blackavar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

mine kept falling out also ..... however I did the brace mod as seen on here and so far so good!!







cheap mods ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Blackavar)*

Hey guys,
Please email me if you guys are experiencing these type of issues with the intake. This is the first that I have heard of the tabs and also the sensor loose and falling out of the intake pipe. You can also contact me by phone. We are here for you guys. Those that are local customers, please feel free to come by and show me the issue, we can take a look and replace whatever is necessary. Thanks again for your patience and understanding.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james @ lnt* »_Hey guys,
Please email me if you guys are experiencing these type of issues with the intake. This is the first that I have heard of the tabs and also the sensor loose and falling out of the intake pipe. You can also contact me by phone. We are here for you guys. Those that are local customers, please feel free to come by and show me the issue, we can take a look and replace whatever is necessary. Thanks again for your patience and understanding.

can you PLEASE give us an update on the fix? seriously, it's getting slightly annoying that we ask and ask and ask on several different forums and it never gets addressed.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

James, I don't mean to stir up the pot or anything, but I made my own post about the temp sensor falling out, and I have a record of a sent email (btw, gmail rocks) dated july 7th where I asked about a fix for the temp sensor falling out. Didn't receive a reply, and I received a tip or 2 on the forum, so i didn't send you another email.
It's on the 2nd pipe, which i have since removed, so it's not exactly a problem anymore. Still waiting on that fix though, and being patient, I would like to think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey James. Any news on the fix?
Also another question for everyone. I'm a little confused. My CEL comes on and off regularly since I got this. It'll be on for a few days, then off for a few. Is this the same thing everyone else has been having or does it just stay on?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

That's weird. When mine would come on, it would stay on the whole time. Not sure the reason for it going on and off on your car. Have you had it scanned for codes while the light is on, and when it's off?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm being patient about the CAI but for me whoever comes out with the fix first. I'll be there. Hopefully it will be LNT though.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so after 2 emails over the last 2 months i have gotten no replies. am i getting a runaround on the fix?


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Hi guys,
I apologize for the late response. We are testing the "fixed" piece extensively. We have close to about 10K miles without throwing a code now. We just want to make sure this will fix the CEL issue 100%. I understand all of you are eager to get this revised piece and some of you frustrated. I totally understand and with you guys on this but just hang in there with us, we aren't going to forget about all of you or not support you. We just want to make sure that this will correct the CEL issue, the last thing I want is to invest money on a piece that is supposed to do the job and doesn't and time, money and reputation all wasted. Thanks for being patient with us. 
James


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I thought you already had 10K cel free miles a while ago









_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_The fix is coming. We have 10000 cel free miles on our car. Fuel trims and air/fuel have also been consistent during this time. We plan on putting another 5 to 10k miles on the car before shipping the part off for production. We do about 30k miles a year so it should not take that long.
T


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_That's weird. When mine would come on, it would stay on the whole time. Not sure the reason for it going on and off on your car. Have you had it scanned for codes while the light is on, and when it's off?

Ya it's the system too lean code. I haven't scanned it yet with the light off. It's been off now for a few days so I can try today, but it'll probably throw the same code.


----------



## vw51208 (May 21, 2008)

yeah i get the same thing on for like 2 days and off right now its been on for about 5 days maybe?


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (vw51208)*

Yeah, well we have seen some strange situations with this CEL and cold air intakes. Some gotten it after 1K miles, some get it right after intake installed like maybe 5 miles of driving. 
The fix we are working on, we plan to also have this piece compatible with other cold air intakes out there that throws a CEL. That's another reason why it is taking longer than expected and we want to make sure 100% that this is the solution. Thanks guys.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any word yet?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

so, LNT...
its been another 2 months since we've heard from you guys...
anything?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_so, LNT...
its been another 2 months since we've heard from you guys...
anything?

x999999999999999999


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

No cel @ 5k+ and counting!!


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

come on guys, i'm watching this thread, as soon as this problem is fixed i'll be placing my order!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (squishy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishy12* »_come on guys, i'm watching this thread, as soon as this problem is fixed i'll be placing my order!









X1000 over here


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

To those following this thread. It seems like from what I am reading in some of the other topics that a MAF Sensor Housing from a 1.8t gets rid of the CEL. I am working on getting one now and will let you know ASAP.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

it has worked for one person and everything about their intake is perfect (fuel trims, no CEL, etc)
if you do try this PLEASE let us know
and if someone else with an 08 did this too that would be awesome


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_To those following this thread. It seems like from what I am reading in some of the other topics that a MAF Sensor Housing from a 1.8t gets rid of the CEL. I am working on getting one now and will let you know ASAP.

Did you ever get this done? I'm thinking about trying this fix myself! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Did you ever get this done? I'm thinking about trying this fix myself! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I just found one yesterday via the forums. I *should* have it by this weekend. I will post up as soon as I have results.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_
I just found one yesterday via the forums. I *should* have it by this weekend. I will post up as soon as I have results.

How much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? I saw one on ebay with sensor for 49.99 plus 7 shipping. The sensor would be useless though.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Finally someone is on to something here. Hopefully this works!


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
How much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? I saw one on ebay with sensor for 49.99 plus 7 shipping. The sensor would be useless though.

I paid 25 shipped for a used one. There is another guy who has new and used ones here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048563


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_
I paid 25 shipped for a used one. There is another guy who has new and used ones here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048563 

Word up meng, I just IM'ed dude for the other one. Common sense tells me to wait, but I want to jump on this before the whole MKV forum with LNTs start snatching up all the 1.8t MAF housings in the USA


----------

